# Poor Responder....part 24



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Happy New year to you all   

May 2008 see all of your dreams come true   

Rachel x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- no it;s not is it......not very happy as peaceful day off has been ruined  

Thanks Rachel x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats a shame! xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know, not complaining too much though as I said this year I'd be positive.....so at least we were at home when it happened...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats a good attitude to have!! I started off today being more positive but think trip to the clinic has got me back down!!  xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I know it's hard to stay positive when life seems to be throwing things at you


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yea I know just so fed up of being unhappy but how do you be happy when you feel like somethings missing!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- I don't any have answers I really wish I had....we're only having this next cycle and then I'm calling it a day as don't want to carry on indefinately...plus we can't afford to either.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I know it must be hard for you too! Its ****ty isn't it?
xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- at the moment it's at the back of my mind as we're on holiday next month, if this time doesn't work then I'll be so lost at having to face the future x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just saying a quick hello or I'll lose the thread!

Be back later when I'm home.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

We'll be here to help you through your next cycle! 
Hi Mir! xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks, although you may regret saying that as you'll be fed up of me going on....positively though it will work    

Mir- don't work too late x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I won't you've been a big help to me so I'll be here to listen to you!!
xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hey Beach! Supporting people through tx and sharing their ups and downs is what we're here for. Can't wait for you to start - feeling all positive on your behalf!

Merse - don't let the b*stards grind you down. Clinics often seem to be there just to discourage - give them HELL.

I have a dilemma for you girls, I don't know if you can help. I finally screwed up enough courage to talk to my odd boss about what happens after Bob is born today.
I know he's pretty weird with me at the moment - we fell out in such a strange way a couple of months back and he's not stopped sulking yet.
Anyway, I brought up the fact that someone who has a two-days-a-week job was leaving in March and could I do that job, plus my regular page - two-and-a half days a week with some work at home.
He first said that job might disappear, be reorganised, after that person left - impossible I think - and then tried to say someone else had asked for it. In both cases I think he's lying hoping I will just give up and crawl away.

Thing is, I'm sure that the legislation says employers should make their best efforts to accommodate new parents, let them work part-time, from home, flexible hours etc, where possible. Well it's eminently possible, but I know from today's bizarre interview that he's going to make life as hard as he can for me.

But how does one go about proving this? Proving there's a part-time opportunity there and it's easy to work from home? Who does one prove it to? The company's human resources department? The CAB? Someone else?
Or do I just not bother and pursue this other work thing with my BIL's company?
It irritates me and upsets me too, that after nine years of pouring my heart into the job they'd rather I just disappeared.

I've been told that this particular boss hates giving time off to new parents - he used to whinge about one employee getting mat leave at every meeting, according to one person I spoke to. This was years ago, but I know if he can get away with it then I'll have to go back full time or nothing. 

I dunno, any ideas? I'm going to read through all the relevant legislation but I could really do with a bit of guidance. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir s-rry can't really give any good advice but if you google employment advice it should give lots of help...what pages do you work on at the moment?

Thanks Mir and Merse for your support, I know that this cycle will 99% be my last but it will work!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

The main one is community news - I have 30 correspondents and no one else could reasonably be expected to take that on. It's a lot of maintenance and admin and lots to do with making the writers feel valued and secure - given the way I'm treeated at work that's beyond the capabilities of every manager in the place.

The writers are pretty much all retired and need to be dealt with with respect and kindness - again, no one has those qualities and would care enough to reply to all the emails, and make sure things went in on time. Well maybe a couple of people, but they have enough on their plates.

It would be easy to do this from home, but odd boss won't hear of any work being done at home. He hasn't given a reason - he's just a control freak.

I'm so sick of it there - totally stressed for no reason except for their continued snide remarks. We're not even allowed a kettle - that's how daft they think we are.

I used to be married to news, but that seems so unimportant to the bosses now that the fun has gone out of it. But the village news is my thing - it's so popular too.

Still, if it comes to the crunch I'll let them win and just forge a new path. The BIL thing would enable me to stay in this house, which would be wonderful - I love this village and our neighbours are lovely.

I don't feel like fighting!

Beach - this is your year. Looking at our success rate we're looking at five-plus pregnancies this year on team PR. Go forth and multiply!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- golly you do keep things running at your work x 

Hope you're right about the 5 pg this year  x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

I hate new threads... I can't scroll back and checkI've remembered everyone!!

Mirra - Maybe post on 'ask a lawyer' they are very good.  Everyone I work with who has left to have a baby have come back part time, maybe we are a good company or maybe its law.  I have a feeling its law.  I will see if i can find out anything. 

Steph - I am pretty sure I'm going Jinemed.  Looking at AF in begining of March as have leave from this year to take and can't take any time in April as my boss is off on paternity leave so I am there to cover.

Milly - Sorry about the muffins!  What a nightmare cakes with no sugar!!  

Beach - So you a def for the preg this year then?  Maybe I can dibs a pregnancy too??!!

Merse - You back at the hospital with your mum not you? How you feeling? I posted the book today, did it in the work post as too cold to go to the post office so may take a few days.

Gab- You drunk yet? When you at Turkey? April?

Rooz- check in please.. you know how we worry!!  Are you 30 weeks now?  Thats fab!  

Nicks - evening dr...how princess today?

Inc - all ready for the off?  You started stimms now?

Right who have I missed today?

As for me, I couldn't sleep last night, went to sleep about 3 up at 7 and huge train probs so not long been home.  SO tired!  AF is due tom which will be day 28, been great as had a 28 day cycle since my op in August.  

Bit worried about Jinemed as I emailed and asked them about cycling in March and asked to be booked in but they said when to cycle will be discussed at the consult.    I want to cycle in March!!  Anyway consult all confirmed and paid for so Iguess its worth talking to them even if we decide against.  

Er... think thats all my news.

XX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening girlies...wee bit tired so will make it short...try and be back on  for personals tomorrow....Beach......2008...the year of dreams ok........    ....thats goes for you too....Mrs Merse.....    

Mir - Im sure you have an entitlement to reduced hours once baby arrives as you could say you have childcare issues, they cant sack you for that....just say you need to come back on reduced hours because yr childcare will be limited....I know a few nurses at my work that have done that....!!!

Laura - Good news about appointment...we decided to just go ahead and book Jinemed in April anyway without a consultation, just emails but it will be interesting to hear how you get on....xxxx......Good luck...chicken..xxxxx 

Inc - Good luck with the cycle......      

Hello to everyone else..hope you are all well. .....Roozie hope you are well too honey....xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra- Also Ugar asked me to bring all my blood results..  FSH, E2, LH - got all them but also tsh?  and prolactin? Did you have these?

I just know this is all gonna take too long and I won't get to cycle until december!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Gab- I would have been happy to just go over after some emails but thought as they over may as well, was only £50.  Did you have all them bloods done that Ive just posted?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening Laura and Gab  x x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura - still have to get prolactin and tsh done....gave fsh,lh and e2.....(fsh was high so didnt fancy having it done again and they didnt ask for it again...)...hoping to start pill beginning of March...x

eh Mrs what do you mean are you drunk?.......................its a week day........


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura you can have all those results done between yr 2nd and 5th day of AF....ie...Fsh,Lh,E2,Tsh and Prolactin so you could have the results soonest if you are due...! ...cant remember where you are at?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach...its gonna work this time ok................


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - go to your GP tomorrow and get them to do it - the results should be back by the time your appt rolls round.

I didn't have TSH and prolactin I think?

Don't worry about going in March - I'm sure it'll be fine. Though I agree about the weather - I think if I was doing a Create cycle and a Jinemed cycle I'd do the Create one in March and just have the time off, then the Jinemed when it's warm! BUT, if it's anything like last year it'll be blazing sunshine in March.

Do you know who you're meeting? Ugur and his dad? Dr Tesken? They love England those two - Ugur studied in Brighton.

Gab - the NHS is a much better employer than mine! Mine will do anything to get away with stuff. In a way I think that's what has piddled them off - I represented someone they wanted rid of recently and he didn't get sacked as they intended - not even a reprimand! So they may be smarting from that...
I just think maybe it's time to remove myself from the stress - it ain't worth it.
I think you're entitled to reduced hours if they can practicably offer them to you - it sounded today like they would find ways where it suddenly wasn't possible.

Milly - I made doughnuts once and put in millet instead of demarara! Ew - I can still taste them, and that was about 20 years ago. Nip to the shop and get some bought ones!

Beach - I only keep a small part of it running, but I know the blokes all see village news as pathetic. They just don't see what an important thing it is in a rural area.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Mir - sorry to hear that...all you can do is ask honey..and see what happens...right girlies...off to bed.......i know, i know what a lightweight and sober one at that...long day tomorrow again..love and luck...... ......Gab...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ha!  It takes about a month to get a GP appointment and I am due on tomorrow!  Do they really need them?  They need to just give me the max of everything, I just think more bloods is a waste of time!  But I've emailed him to see if I need to get the tsh and prolactin done.

Thing is if we want to cycle again and be able to use my sister we have to be all ready to go by the end of summer.  Hmm.  Maybe I should wait?  Or maybe I should go to create for a cycle although they seem to be getting more and more expensive by the day!!  

Oh don't know what to do.  Maybe I should just put all the money towards a donor cycle?

Agh I hate being infetile.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok Laura...here is a suggestion...hand in a letter addressed to yr GP marked Private and Confidential...(this is what I do)...explain about Jinemed requesting the following bloods then mention yr cycle will be starting in the next few days, would it be possible for your Gp to raise the blood forms up on the computer...Im sure all surgeries are doing printed ones now..the ones with the bar code..know what I mean...so you shouldnt need an appointment sweetheart...just type letter tonight and hand it in tomorrow and you will still make it before the 5 days are up....ie he could print the forms off tomorrow and have them waiting for you at reception on Friday....xxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Nite girlies...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night Gabs... good idea.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Where you all gone? Are you watching 'My fake baby'  oh god please don't let me end up pushing one of those around tesco!!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Night Gabs  x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pretty horrific, innit?

The lady who didn't want the mess or the crying of a real one...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

She just spent £300 on a coming home outfit for a bloody doll!!!!!  I don't spend that on me!

Sad the lady who's grandson died.  

I justed emailed Ugar and asked him if I need to get bloods done considering my poor responder status.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

So sad. I think a doll who looked like him would make me even more distraught though. So harrowing.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

He's not dead!!  he just lives in NZ!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right I'm off to bed.. shattered and have early start which will be made worse by train trouble and snow!!  

Night night my loves.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Imagine being the grandson, being shown your own effigy via webcam! *shudders*

Night night!

xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

l liked her hubbys honesty... 'looks like a dead baby'... I agree. I'd rather get another cat!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all, 

I got a nice email back from Ugur at Jinemed today and we are booking in for a consult on Saturday the 26th  I have emailed him back to ask him which blood tests to get and to ask where in London the consult will be. It feels good to be sorting something after (what feels like) such a long time out of treatment!

We are pretty sure about going to Jinemed for March/April - had a lot of time to think about it since our last fail and having decided to change clinics have been lurking on the Jinemed thread (and stalking Miranda, our PR pioneer-lady!  ) for months now - it all sounds great... we just thought that for the sake of £50 it would be good to meet/get a feel for the doctors/team first so decided a consult would be good. It sounds like there may be a few of us thinking about it.

Had a look at the hotel links from the Jinemed website too - the Gonen definitely looks well worth the extra £350! Miranda - when you say the Gonen is further from the clinic is it a lot further? Also this might sound like a weird question but how is Istanbul for pavements - my lovely DH Paul is registered blind and walks with a white roller-cane, so I thought it would be good to know before we go just how walkable the place is (though we coped fine in Thailand 3 years ago and shouldn't think its any worse than there!) Are the cabs expensive? Sorry for all the questions - feel free to tell me to bugger off to the Jinemed thread to ask! 

Miranda - re your work dilemma - I would try the "Ask a Lawyer" section on this site, as suggested by Laura. Or try your CAB when you get time - have had excellent advice from them in the past and its all free. Its hard to know what to do when you've worked somewhere for such a long time but as you say, if it is causing you so much stress then it is probably high time for a major work-life balance change - in an ideal world then they should accommodate you but if they won't/can't be made to by the law then it would be their loss when you go onto something else - your BIL's proposal sounds exciting!

It'll all come out in the wash darlin'  as my dear old Nan used to say - and she's right, it always does!

Steph xx

who is celebrating two years without a *** today!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Miranda,

just a quickie - only had a brief look but found the following which might be useful:

http://www.berr.gov.uk/employment/workandfamilies/flexible-working/index.html

and http://www.acas.co.uk/index.aspx?articleid=1283

Steph xx

/links


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Steph, Gabs * LB - Looks like there'll be an army of Turkey ladies this year on team PR.  I hope you all have the same success as Mira  

Rooz, Mir & Nickster - Hope you preggers ladies are doing well.  Mir - your boss sounds like a like a complete ****wit.  Hope you manage to get your work issue sorted.  My sister is an employment solicitor so if you don't get any luck on the ask a lawyer thread, I'll ask her for advice on your behalf.

Beach - 3rd time lucky for you lady   

Merse - Your frostie will be the one  

Hi to the rest of team PR  

Had baseline scan today and all went well.  I have to start ov sticks on Sunday and then phone clinic when I get a surge.  If all goes to plan FET will be around the 14th/15th Jan.  Arrggghhh...I'm now worrying if my frosties will survive the thaw...IVF is just one big worry fest.

XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Em it certainly is, I'm already worrying!!!! 
Back to work today and I had a rubbish nite sleep, which always happens when you are going back to work!!! 
Have a good day all 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

morning all-am tryiny to ring insurance company about damage and so far I've rung 4 numbers
it's snowing here too and trying to decide whether to go to Mhall or not


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What damage Beach? Di I miss something awful happening to you?

Merse - your frostie WILL survive. I defy it not to! Yes, always a crappy night's sleep before work. It's all the worry about going to work, I find.

Emma - thanks so much for offering to ask your sis. I may need to call on that offer. I'll see what the company gives me in terms of maternity bumf and take it from there I guess.
Oh my God! SO excited about your FET! Only a matter of days!

Steph - thanks so much for those links. The pavements are TERRIBLE - and it's all very steep hills too. Plus they drive like utter wazzocks - I'd take taxis myself. We often walked to the clinic, and in the last few days discovered a cable car that goes across the park between the hotel and the clinic. But I really wouldn't do it with sight problems.
A taxi costs a couple of quid, which adds up when you're doing it twice a day. But if you were there the same time as others you can share cabs - I shared a couple of times with a girl in my hotel.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girlies!  
LB - you can have TSh checked anytime of your cycle hun, and I think prolactin too. Good news about appt!  
Inc - when is first scan?   How's it going? Think its OK to take DHEA during stims.
Millie - hiya! DHEA is being trialled medically as it may help improve egg quality and numbers. Think it gave me my first good egg in 3 years!  
Ems - how exciting! Fingers crossed for this one  
Merse - I sleep really badly when I know I have to work - pants!  
Mirra - I think they must try to offer you part time work if they can. sounds like it will be awkward though. Glad Bob is OK  
Steph - hi hun! Good news about your consult too. ARe you taking DHEA this time?
Gabs - not long til your op now.  
Beach - hope you get your claim sorted. I do pumpkin soup with just onion fried in butter and veg/chicken stock. If you get a tasty pumpkin that's all you need. The big green ones in Waitrose with orange flesh are fab for soup!  
Rooz - how's it going?     On the home straight now! 
Pam - glad your sexy drawers were successful chick!  
Day off today. SIL and partner are here - just waiting for them to go!   They are on hol til next week and have forgotten everyone else has stuff to do!
All well here with the princess. Had a few baby clothes given to me over xmas which is surreal! Little denim dresses are so cute!
Hi Pin, Kity, sonia, Odette and all I've missed  
Love ya
Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Back from Meadowhall shopping and yes I did eventually manage to get through to the insurance compnay who have planned to send someone out to assess. Thinking about telling them not to bother though and just doing it myself if I can, I've bought some stuff so going to see if that works.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies, how are we all today then?

Did you manage to sort out your bloods Laura?....I'll be interested in what Ugur has to say about yr bloods Laura and the PR status...I think if I wasnt having my op....I would have gone to London for cons too...but will just wait and see this way....We will be staying at the Gonen..x

Beach - what have you been up to then?

Inc - Hope cycle is going well? 

Mir - How are you and wee Rab today then?...yes i would also agree CAB is good for info and its free.

Ems - so excited for you...... ....wont be long now..x

Nics - Awww I bet those little dresses are a picture....has dh started to save for the wedding yet?.... .....I know my op has came around quickly...I keep seeing my cons in Recovery and its starting to get me nervous now...will be glad when it is all over.

Merse - Hello my dear, hope you are well ..x...how is work then?....Feb will be here before you know it..  

Roozie - nearly gloves and newspaper time.. ...not long now?........hope you are well...xx

Hello to steph, Pin, Odette, Sonia, Pammie and anyone else Ive forgotten there is always someone I know...take care everyone....xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Gab- our bedroom radiator burst. Had contacted insurance but going to ring them back and say don't bother as our insurance will go up next time plus we still have to pay an excess.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Isnt it a nightmare..you spend all this money on house insurance and you still need to pay an excess honestly they are bandits...aint they?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Evening girls am very tired from first day back  so no personals! gonna have my dinner now so maybe back later xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- enjoy your dinner. x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Had my dinner, prawn curry, was lovely!! Also had a glass of wine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Feel more human now though!!
xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Merse- we had lamb and I had to open a bottle of shiraz to complement it x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

We had fish pie left-overs and cabbage!  
Wish it was Sat tomorrow  
NW


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- what's up chick? x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello buggers!

I'm also shattered, so no personals. Going to get in the bath and read, thn go to bed. Day off tomorrow!

Will communicate then.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Enjoy bath Mirra!
Beach - just got a list of kiddies tomorrow and its hard work! Slept badly last night - whinge whinge  Roll on the weekend


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicki- try not to work too hard, you need to relax

Mir- get some rest too and I'll catch up with you tomorrow as I'm also off x


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

take care everyone and catch up tomorrow....

Nics.....here is a big hug from me....... .....I understand the kiddies list is tiring...its the same when we recover Paeds too, I find it very stressful and tiring sometimes too especially if its 2 lists one in morning and one in afternoon...same day...hope today isnt too bad and you have little darlings who will go to sleep happlily after the butterfly or aeroplane has some magic milk or some petrol.....take care sweetheart...thinking of you....Gab...xxxxxxxx....roll on the weekend..!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

God I'm tired too was long day.

Steph - I have my consult on the 26th too.. mine is at 3.30pm.

Gab- As you suggested I dropped in a request for a blood form on my way home.  But started AF this afternoon and so day 3 will be sat, that means I won't be able to get them done til day 5.  Although Nicks says tsh and prolactin canbe done any day.    I dunno.. I'll see if they get me the form and then I'll email Ugar and see if they want me to do it on day 5 or wait til next month.

Beach - Shiraz is my fav wine, tesco have a lovely one on offer at the moment...down to £3.99 think its Les Montgolfier or something... really nice.

Mirra- I've found Ugar a little short in his emails.   I don't think he likes me.  Have lovely day off tomorrow.

Nicks  - I wish it was sat tom too!

Merse - Prawn Dansak is my fav!  

Oh I feel so down today, so down in fact I'm not sure I want to have more IVF.  I realised today how exhausted i am. Someone from ******** who I used to go to school with contacted me, he has a 15 month old and his wife is expecting to give birth again any day now.  I just want to give upbut worry I'll regret it later.  

XX


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Hopefully you will have a good anaesthetics practitioner too.....If not Ill come and assist ok......


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura    don't give up x ho'ws Tim?  Is he home?


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

sorry last post was for nics....

Laura..... ...... Im really sorry that you are feeling down...its doesnt help when you get news like that either...Jinemed is the next step..... ....wont be long until the cons...price some flights, or go on the Gonen hotel website, or even other hotels in the area,...you are moving forward. honey....!...  ..

P.s sorry to ask but how is the Main man today then?..


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Beach....ooooooo youve got ESP chick havent you?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Tim is home and on best behaviour.  I'm just tired and have AF pains.  I'm fed up of putting myself through all this for nothing.  What are the chances of it working??  Bloody none.  I'm just wasting my money and emotional energy.


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Laura....Ugur has been short on our emails too...dont think it is you sweetheart...just think he is busy and just gets straight to the point...xxx

Laura only you know how you feel honey afterall we are all different and I understand my situation is different from yours, you must feel so emotionally drained after 3 IVF's as it has been so demanding emotionally and physically on you and dh...I look at Jinemed as a totally different entity, afterall as well as being in a different country you will be away from all the stresses of home like work, traffic etc and that goes for dh and yourself, so you will both (fingers crossed) be a bit more relaxed.

I must admit after the emails we have had, I have faith in the Jinemed clinic already, a lot more than our last clinic here already ,they have made dh and I feel that they are looking at our case on an individual basis and tailoring the protocol to us, not like the clinics here who dont look at drug regime's as much and just put you on bog standard, no what I mean. I feel you may have a good chance with Jinemed, you also have age  , on your side too sweetheart....xx

Im really hope that this will work out for you and Tim..


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

rite ladies..off to get beauty sleep....I know, I know I shouldnt be going to bed till atleast midnight...................  

take care my ff...........one day at a time... ...................Gab..xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Thanks gab... I think I have to try again but worrying that I dont have the emotional strngth to deal with another BFN or worse no eggs, I only got 2 last time.  

I'll go scrab as you are all gooing to beddy byes.  Hopefully I'll feel better tom.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- are you there? x  x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm here.  Sorry was just going to scrab but once i got there I couldn't find any words!!

Sorry girls I'll scrab tom.. brain too worn out.

Beach - You ok hon.. sorry I'm so selfish all I go on about it me me me sometimes.

X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- don;t be silly you're not at all delfish, I'm fine.Well fine currenlty...once I start my next cycle I'll be a quivering wreck of a girl...strike that, woman, strike that, old woman x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh i'm just feeling poo.  

When are you cycing beach hon?  Is it feb?  We should do one of them lists at the begining so we know what we are all doing.  I get so confused.  This is your NHS go yes?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- hopefully March/April and yes it's my last NHS go....an extra one that they gave me due to their fault on my first cycle...well still awaiting the confirmation letter.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wow march/ april gonna be busy on here.... hopefully lots of xmas babies!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- hopefully by this time next year we'll all be complaining over lack of sleep, sex and time x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well lets hope its not because I have no boyfriend and am working 2 jobs to pay off my IVF debt!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- had to read your post twice then...thought you meant you'd split up x x x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well no not yet!  I'd rather be tired lacking sex as just givenbirth but not likely really is it!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- we must never give up hope at all...not sure if you've spoken about it but would you consider adoption?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah I would like to adopt, I'd just like to have one baby myself first.  I think I would do a donor cycle before I looked at adoption. I'd like to adopt though.  I've always wanted lots of kiddies but thats not really gonna happen now.  Would you?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I keep meaning to ring our LA and get some info then put it off....yes, if ths cycle doesn't work out then I think we either have to abandon hope of having children or look into adoption x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

My friend Maddy is just looking into adoption, I don't think its an easy road.. never bloody is is it.  You can get most info on line and they normally have open evenings you can book in to get info and have chat.

I'm going to curl up in bed.  I feel like poo.  Belly really hurting.    

Night my lovely, feel free to text if you wanna chat, just need to curl up. XX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- you go and get comfy...I'm sat here with hot water bottle on legs as when AF is due they really ache. night night and sleep tight...Love Karen x x x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello folks, 

A short one hope you are all well... 

Am having my first scan on Monday...       Unsure whether to take dhea for the few remaining days or not?  

Tough times ahead... Glad now have a psychotherapist and working on declattering....

Loads of love and hugs to all... Working tomorrow.... Really worried about debts now with all this credit crunch talk....

Laura - Turkey may be a good choice as Geeta has put the prices up that is LFC has (this is where they do the EC) and it's gone up by £500.  Luckily I started on the 31 st Dec so will pay the old prices...Also Geeta will put her prices up in April so it's not going to be cheap any longer.... 
Purchased my meds from Ali in Shadwell --- neat £230 saving even on small quantity of drugs...

I must say I admire you guys for going abroad bcs even finding an alternative chemist was almost proving too much for me today and I needed to hide under  the duvet once I came home as was feeling so cold and emotionally exhausted....

Did I already say that I love you all?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc- sorry can't help with the DHEA answer as haven't started taking mine yet....How long before tx do you take it for?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Heh - going abroad was the easy bit Inc! It was all the hassle when i got back that made me want to pull a duvet over my head and shut out the world!

Every little difficulty seems like another big trial though - I suggest making a list. It what I do when i'm forcing myself to organise something. Make a list of what I would ideally like to have done and then blitz it - it saves those feelings of hopelessness for later.

So, we have Laura, Gab, Emma AND Karen coming up for tx, and Inc doing it right now! Reckon we've got to get us some babies out of that.

I keep waking up boiling - what's that all about? Going to watch Jeremy Kyle and reassure myself how normal I am.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- normal, after watching JK....you're a super angel x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

He's so pompous, JK, isn't he?   I swear he's got shoutier.

If you were called by one of his researchers and told you were required for a show, you'd just never go would you? Thus only a certain type of person goes on I guess.

Aww, you are a super angel too! A parmintier potatoes super angel.

What's on your agenda today, K?

xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- just had oj and pain au chocolates and am sat here in nightwear still, need to have a quick hoover round than just chilling....Alex is calling home around 11.30 ish to drop his car off on route to a meeting and once he's gone I might pop to Next and Boots...other than that nothing else to do.  It's very dark outisde and miserable isn't it.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It is that. I'm just waiting for Pete to get out of bed and I'll get dressed and take the doggles out.

Then I SWEAR I will start on my book again - the second half needs writing. I'll feel better once it's started - it's the only way I can think of that I might make anough money to stay in this house. That's if anyone wants to publish it!

So, plan for the day: Walk the dogs, write book, walk dogs again.

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm sorting a few things out to sell on Ebay....overspent this month so need to recuperate costs


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'd need to sell a kidney to recoup my debts!


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Just a quickie as still have house guests here (!!) but I just wanted to say that Jeremy Kyle is my secret celebrity crush....I know, I know....why on earth do I fancy him?.......I guess I have strange taste!  Not sure I'd want to sleep with him though....I'm sure he'd tell me I was doing it all wrong  

Have a good day everyone.....off to the airport later to drop off our guests.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- well I'm along the same lines of you really but darne't say it out loud as it means I have to deal with it...

Emma- hello and happy new year again, looking forward to catching up later on x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well, Gordon Brown is mine Em!  

You are not alone in your crazy lustings!

Great news! Just phoned the vet's and although I didn't get to talk to the vet herself she's phoning me back to discuss Bryony's results soon. BUT the receptionist told me there was 'nothing to worry about'. God, the relief. I'm now going to put Bryony on a diet and get her fighting fit.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Great news about Bryony    As for your Gordon Brown lustings.....oh dear!  I can imgaine he'd be really shy.....he's got a lovely accent though.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Lovely soft face I think. Like he'd look after you. And he'd probably be really considerate I think!

I'm afraid I can't see the attraction with Jeremy Kyle though, however hard I try.  

Yes, it's brilliant about Bryony. I saw two magpies the other day and convinced myself it was good news. But she's been being sick too, so it was hard to keep positive.

I'm going to try and think of a way to start the second half of the book now - It needs to be a good start as I made a poor start a few weeks back and it put me right off writing any more!

I don't know where to end it either - at the pregnancy test or just to keep going. Where's the natural conclusion? When Bob's 35?  

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

M - Everyone likes a happy ending so I would say end it with the birth of Bob.  I'm sure you'll have some strange and wonderful birth experiences that you could share that'd make people laugh.  Right, off to the airport now.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Enjoy!

Yes, you may be right. That gives me six months to finish the book I guess. 

Right - must get going. I've scrabbed at last - couldn't face it last night!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

G'day ladies, what are we up to then?

Laura - Hope you are feeling ok honey and dh is fine too,....new year new start..so lets get..... ....we are there with you, you know that....xxxxxxx 

Beach - you gone shopping yet?

Inc - really pleased that cycle is going well... 

Mir - What is this about GB.....I really think your hormones are working overtime chicken....I do agree with Ems though,....the birth of wee Rab would be a lovely finish...hope you are keeping well honey..xxxx

Nics - Hope today wasnt too bad.... 

Merse - Hi honey... 

Ems - you still up....xx...not long eh..... ....Im so excited for you honey...xxxx

Hello to anyone else....anyone around today...its freezing ootside...xxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Just a quick question also please for all you ladies that take DHEA or have taken DHEA does it make yr cycle go a bit  ...at first...xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
Gabs - it never effected my cycle length. I hoped on the way to work today that lots of wards would be shut with novo virus -is that naughty?   anyway, one was cancelled and another bit the dust as the notes were lost (so its NHS incompetency doing me a favour!) I had woken up at 4 am so glad i finished early! (ODP didn't have any McGills forceps Gab so dirtied the suction twice for revenge!   - you would have been so much better!)
Mirra - book will be fab dude! - hang on for the birth! glad Bryony is OK  
LB - chin up hun. We've all been there when we think nothing will work.  
Ems - JK doesn't do it for me   or GB for that matter!
Beach - pan au chocolate again! When you are pregnant hun it will have to be porridge with extra bran!  
Inc - not long til Monday. won't do any harm the DHEA but may not have much benefit for such a short time. Good Luck anyway hun!  
Pizza for tea tonight and some home made coleslaw for the old bowels!  
Love ya
Nikcs


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nic- at least you managed to get home, by eck it's dark tonight out there....

I'm just cooking tea too. x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girls, just checking in - sorry been so quiet last few days, have been feeling most grim (lurgy wise) plus struggling with the worst insomnia i think i've ever had....combo of painful bump that's on verge of bursting and really bad RLS. Whinge whinge, forgive me.

LB, sorry you're feeling so low.... but all the Jinemed stuff sounds really +ve so don't you dare give up now, ok! By hook or by crook you'll get there. I know there's nothing +ve about any aspect of IF when you're living the hell of it but it def. makes us stronger, more appreciative of things when they do eventually go right for us.  

Mir - yippee for Bryony. So pleased for you and her! Must be a real weight off your mind.  Oh,re the night time heat thing, i've bee getting incredibly hot... think that's fairly normal. I'm only sleeping under a duvet cover minus the duvet, i get so boiled so perhaps just try that if Pete doesn't mind or can have a separate duvet!  In particular i wake up rather moist around the old lady garden area, (in the crease between top of thighs and bump)  to the extent i frequently panick that my waters have broken! Hmmn, nice! sorry if tmi. 

Merse...hoep you slept better last night. I absolutely loathe not sleeping, it winds me up ridiculously knowing how sh*te it's going to make you feel the next day!! 

Gab, hwo you doing this eve? Bet you'll just be glad to get the op out the way so you can move forward and just focus on next steps at the Jinemed. Quite a crowd of you out there now, so here's willing similar success to Mir for everyone giving them a try.   

Nicks...recovered from all those kiddies yet? That vommie bug you mentioned was starting to worry me a bit.. heard on local radio that Southampton hosp. was particularly affected so hope we don't need to end up there for delivering the babes any time tooo soon - they've a much bigger SCIBU than Basingstoke so is on the cards.  

Em, hope you're not too sad now your rellies have left.. or are you heaving a big sigh of relief?!! Hey, it's great you're getting going again soon, i'm sure your frosties will survive, they'll be tough like their mummy.How many did you have frozen?

Beachie.. what's cooking Delia?! Sorry you've had radiator hassles... had no idea they could explode.. then again, i barely know how to bleed one so no surprise there. Hope you're managing to sort it yourselves anyway, stuff the ins. co and silly excesses.

Inc.. best of luck for Monday scan, hope it looks good.  

On the subject of scans, we had another one (29 wks) yesterday - pretty amazed we've got to this point to be honest and just so grateful that we have. Weights are estimated to be about 2lb 7 - 2lb 10 so despiote being squashed up as hell the poor blighters are still manging to grow in line with singletons still for their gestation. Also got to speak to a midwife, Booby Sue as she's known, (!) about realistic feeding options with triplets. Breast is basically out but hoepfully some expressing can be done to help the babes initially whilst in the NICU. Managed to get a quick tour of the NICU so will hopefully all seem less daunting when the time comes....

waffled on long enough as usual, love to all else here, 

Rooz xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yay! Great to hear they're doing so well! You must be sooo uncomfortable with all that weight inside - hope your DH is turning you regularly!

Must do something about the duvet situation - can't be doing with the waking all the time. Hmmmn, moistness? I haven't noticed that much more, but I'm not in thr same situation - those babs must be pushing all your juices south!

Nicks - I had a major clear-out this morning! Bliss. Keep necking the prunes! 

gab - my cycle was buggered after two lots of IF drugs, so I didn't relate the weirdness to the DHEA. It could have been I guess?
It's not the hormones - I liked GB before!  

Beach - what's cooking?
I had my fave - baked potato, chicken portion and salad. Bloody delicious.  

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rooz-so glad that you're all ok....really good to hear from you x

Mir- I had lamb and Alex had steak x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Mir, i was heavily into jackets, chick and salad too at about your stage! It's such bliss when you find something you can eat that doesn't make you wanna yack, isn't it 

Thanks Beachie.. 

x


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hello Ladies,

I'm hoping for some help  and advice from you all  as I see from your posts some of you lucky PG ladies have similar stories to mine!

I have endo, one tube removed and the other distended.  Have had three cycles of IVF to date, the first I had two eggs, one embryo and a BFP which I sadly MC at 9 weeks.  Since then I have not had any follicles on two IVF tx with Menopur at the top doses and have been advised to give up but sadly don't feel able to as yet.  My FSH last year was 7 and in December 10, havn't had a AMH yet.  My clinic only uses Menopur and was hoping for a second opinion from another clinic.  Have been offered another lap to try to open out my distended tube which I declined 2 years ago and opted for IVF.  I'm 39 years old.  Do any of you have an advice for me on what has worked for you?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Jack!
Welcome! Sorry about your MC and poor cycles   Have you done a short protocol? I would say get your AMH done - it will give you a more realistic idea, and maybe consider DHEA which might get you a slightly better response/egg quality esp in ladies of a certain age!   Its difficult if you have had cycles with no eggs as there are no guarantees for next time.  No 2 cycles are the same though.  SOme places put you on the pill for a bit beforehand which might help. Inc will tell you all about natural IVF on low dose drugs - assuming you do ov each month - some of us just don't like the high drug doses.
Least you have had a BFP once - its a good sign. Don't know about your tube - most clinics will recommend clipping if hydro but maybe if there is a chance it will work then save it as its a great potential!
How long have you been trying?

Rooz - glad all OK.   What's RLS?   Feeding for triplets um? - lots of HELP i think!  
CAn't stomach the prunes Mirra - on dried apricots and dates! 
Beach - do you and DH ever eat the same dish at the same time? I'm sure you have a little restaurant going on in your kitchen!

Nicks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- most of the time yes we do but I'd got both lamb and steak out so I did veggies with my lamb and did alex salad and chips...

Hi Jack and welcome x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

You can be in charge of the kitchen in our highland retreat Beach


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*welcome Jackeen *  - I am fairly new here myself but can say you have definitely come to the right place! Where have you been having your treatment and were you doing long protocol (with downregging) or short protocol? I have also been told I should move on to donor eggs but like you feel I need to keep trying with my own (at least once more, with a new clinic - my first three cycles were all at an excellent clinic but I felt they were too keen to push a "one-size-fits-all" protocol, then were so negative when it didn't suit me/work for me. If you are not ready and can afford to try again then you definitely should, if only so that you don't think "what if" later. Wishing you loads of luck whatever you decide to do next    

*Nicki -* yes I am on DHEA - I started last week of November so am hoping that by the time I have treatment I will have been taking it for nearly 4 months, which seems to be the optimum period to take it for. No side-effects so far apart from some spots on my chin! 
*
Miranda -* thanks for info about the pavements in Istanbul, at least all those hills will let us work off all the fab food we hope to eat!  The cable car sounds interesting - I tried telling Paul that using it might not be a good idea without sight, but he sees it as a challenge! (he loves using escalators  )

*Gabrielle* - good luck to you too - does anyone know what the weather will be like in Turkey in March/April?

*Laura -* Ugur sent me a map of where the consults will be - just off Uxbridge Road in Shepherds Bush. He sent a (word document) medical info sheet which he said I should fill in and take with me, and said the blood tests mentioned on it (the ones mentioned before) could be arranged if I phoned a london phone number - I have a fantastic supportive GP (yes, I know I am lucky!) who will do them for me so told him I'd arrange them myself.

*Roozie - *you are doing so well - you truly are an inspiration    hope you can continue to hang in there - those babies sound like great weights!    I am Stephanie on Miranda's ******** friend list if you fancy adding me for another scrabble partner!

*Emma -* wishing you so much luck with your FET, really hope it all goes well for you   

Good luck to all - posters and lurkers!

Steph xxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Inc,

good luck for your scan on Monday    - if I was you I would take the DHEA, then you can't regret not taking it/wonder "what if", if that makes sense!

I forgot to say in my post before, my secret celeb crush is Alan Hanson  - it's the dour scottish demeanour and the blue eyes!  I would love to chase him round a bedroom with a feather duster! 

Steph xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Inc and good evening to you x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I fancy him, too... DH is jealous as looks totally different....

I am nervous I reckon...but pretending I am not....

Afraid that I may screw sth up if I take DHEA with stimms...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc  - I took DHEA through stimms and got my first top embie.  I'd give it a go.  It never messed my cycles.

Emma- my 'guilty pleasure man' is justen lee collins. 

Jackeen - Think the other girls have give you some good tips.. welcome aboard! 

Nicks - glad work was not too bad.. you have to work the weekends?

Rooz - Them babes are getting big!  I'm so excited... have you worked out you will cope when they arrive?  Will you get some help from banardos or somewhere or will family helpout?

Mirra - I think the book should finish at her birth.  

Beach - how's you this eve?

Merse - Hello hon.  Hope your okey dokey.

I'm ok, dead on my feet a bit,got in early about 5 and then nodded off for 2 hours!  Still feel shattered.  Starting my detox on Monday hopefully that will make me feel better.  Need to get back to the gym.  Ugar has emailed and said my bloods must be done on day 3 which tom so can't get them cdone.  He said he'd rather get the true figure.  I googled tsh and IVF last night, seems it can really effect fertilisation rate so wonder why noone ever bothered to check it before?

Think we have decided to leave IVF til May.  I don't want to be rushing and doesn't look like they can fit us in that soon.  This wayI will have time to get 4 months dhea in (not sure if my 6 week gap will mean i'll starting from scratch again?), it will be warm and we can have a little cheapy break to do nothing next month.

I'm really struggling at work at the moment, just too much to do and social workers dropping and leaving like flies so more work on top of my nightmare caseload already.

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!  

Can't stop on too long as I'm up at sparrow's fart again tomorrow. Just finished another of the Wire in the Blood books though - don't think I'll sleep!

Welcome aboard Jackeen! It's always good to change clinics if yours won't consider any other drugs protocols - it shows they're inflexible, and poor responders need someone who treats them as an individual and tries their hardest for them.

Inc - I can't imagine it would do much harm - Laura had a good result doing that. You're into Mr Hansen too? Oy oy oy.  

Laura - Justin Lee Collins? The hairy one from the Friday Night Project? Ew!  
May sounds good - you must make it into a good holiday - sod being there in the cold.

Rooz - I haven't had morning sickness! I just like bland food I guess. In fact, I've never been more well - I haven't even had a cold this winter. Bonkers.

Steph - Alan Hanson? Everyone has one weird crush - it's good that there's someone for everyone!

Nicks - butternut squash is my top tip for shifting constipation, if you like that better than the prunes. Works a treat. I suffered with it even before this, so I've tried everything! Can't take my Colonblow at the minute though, I'm guessing.

Beach - we had steak last night and swore it was the last time! It was like boot leather. With gristly bits. Blek. I've tried buying better cuts, but it's still vile. Still, the dogs get plenty of snacks - I hardly ever eat all my meat/fish/poultry. I eat the veg first and get so full I leave the slab of flesh to them!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra- have you actually asked about working from home and returning to work part time?  I'd ask him and then ask him for a response in writing... that always scares people.  And what is wrong with Justin?? I do love a fuller figure and a big lovely beard!!  


I've scrabbed.

Noone about... maybe i'll do some internet shopping then.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Just checked my emails and this is the respnse i got from my consult re: my lasy cycle...


'Firstly- I do not think that delaying your egg collection until the Tuesday resulted in you only getting 2 eggs. The follicles need to be of a certain size to get mature eggs (ie those that have the ability to fertilise). Not all follicles contain eggs. 

It is not possible to say from the paper work where the eggs came from but usually they do come from the larger follicles. 5 follicles were present at the time of egg collection and all were aspirated.

It is unusual to get a hydrosalpinx from a very small proximal portion of tube so I do not think that this is the reason why you have not been successful

We do not do minimal stimulation for poor responders as we believe and it is our experience that people do not respond to low dose treatment. The stimulation protocol you were on is our best stimulation programme for poor responders.

It is always extremely difficult where people do not respond as well as there are really no good alternative treatments other than egg donation. You did however have a good quality embryo replaced last time which is encouraging and if you do not yet feel ready for egg donation then a further cycle with your own eggs is a reasonable decision to make. Of course, as you are fully aware, there are no guarantees with IVF treatment even for those women who get a good number of good quality embryos.

I do not think that there has been a problem with the stimulation or timing of egg collections and I think you could certainly consider a further cycle given your young age'

Hmmm.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Well that's quite good, isn't it? Fairly encouraging in a very British, stiff upper lip, don't blame us kinda way?

I dunno. They're not saying forget it, which I think sounds great.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning!

Can you believe I have only just wokeup!  Well about 30 mins ago! Disgusting!

Where are you all?  Are you all still in bed (except M who has been up since about when I went to bed.. poor lamb)

Right I have loads to do so best get my **** in gear.  

Mirra - Yeah I'm not sure what to make of it, I was hoping she would say that the late EC would have made a difference, although I guess dr's are not good at accepting errors?  But thinking about it, if it wasn't there fault then its not worth bothering again is it? Gone from 4 to 2 eggs, this time may be down to 1 or none.  Maybe I should just bite the bullet and go for donor?



XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Put it this way - if she admitted fault then they would have to give you a free cycle. She's hardly going to do that now, is she?

I would bet there's guidelines on admitting responsibility for things like that, along the lines of never never never, eh Nicks?

I'm going BACK to bed in a mo! Bliss. Couple of hours' nap and I'll be half human again.

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh enjoy the snooze Mirra... I used to love me afternoon nap when I used to do shift work!  Or even better getting home from a night shift!  Oh was fantastic!

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I prefer it in the summer, when you can have a snooze and wake up in the light - it's like having a whole new day!

Still, a snooze then get up and wander out for a lottery ticket I think. If I win I'll fund a tx for everyone on team PR! Wouldn't that be great?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Think I will have a wander and get my self some lottos tickets too.. I of course will get us all some treatment.... maybe we could hire Jinemed for a month a a hotel and we can all holiday together and of course get preg!  

I have been nosing at holidays...  cheap options are Kenya (is there a war there at the moment??!!) and Morrocco... anyone been?

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Kenya you might go a bit peckish, so I've heard.

Morocco sounds nice!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah, is Morrocco near Turkey though?  Hence won't be very warm... I'll have to check.  I tell you its more fun researching holidays than IVF centres!!  

I went to Kenya years ago, was amazing but this was a safari and I remember the hotel bit was a bit scary,when  you went to the beach there was armed guards!  Funny I can't remember the food or wine!  But I was only about 15!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Hiya you two.  ANyone around ??


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

hello everyone

hope you are okay

laurab (post yesterday) that sounds just like what my consultant said when we went to see him about why the IVF treatments failed. He also mentioned egg donation in the same sentence as saying that some of my eggs are good but mainly I have poor eggs.

So we are going to try IVF with my own eggs in March 08 and they have put me on a 2 year waiting list for an egg donor. - been ttc for 5 and a half years.  

Sonia xx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya girlies

Happy New Year xxxx

Well its D Day today I woke up at 4am this morning with crippling AF pains and so today is day 1. Start on my Buserelin today and then tomoz 450 of Menopur too....agggghhh!!

I am excited but really nervy too. 

Inc & Emma - Good luck babes xx

Haven't had chance to read through so hope everyone is ok and had a nice New Year. What did you all get up to??

How are all the pregnant ladies, Mirra, Nicks and Roozie?

Keep you posted as to how I am getting on. Not stopping on now as I feel like cr*p today with AF.

Love to you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all 
Swinny good luck girlie!!! 
Laura thanx for book hon am trying to read it with out crying at the mo!! 
Mir mine is Gordon Brown too!!!! 
Inc good luck with scan Mon! 
Had friends round for dinner last nite and they didn't go till nearly 1am so couldn't get on! Also put our house back on the market yesterday!!!!!
Just got back from the cinema went to see The Legend wow its a bit scary but makes you jump so much we were sat on the edge of our seats the whole time!!!
Hope everyone OK?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - I'm here athough not on long as just having a cuppa then back to jobs!  You ok?

Sarah- exciting stuff!  I've got Af at the moment and in pain. Not normally in this much pain... its nasty isn't it.   Curl up with your hot bottle and Ive got everything crossed for you.  

Sonia -    [email protected] isn't it.   

Mirra - You still snoozing? 

Merse - Glad you got the book.  Oh I may go see legend on wednight... just for an oggle at the lovely Will Smith.... ah! 

X


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Def worth seeing Laura! Is this your first AF since IVF? xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse, well i had AF after my BFN but this is the first one after that.

I feel so negative at the moment (or is that realistic )  I'm not sure I can actually ask my sister to be donor, I keep thinking I will pluck up courage to do it but not sure I actually can.  You think its worth booking in for a counselling session to talk it through with them for some tips?  

X


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I;m here but not very well, got a temp, feel light headed and queasy and we've friends coming to stay tonight


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach - Call and cancel.. thats an order.    Sounds like you have a bug and don't want to pass it on to them and sure you will be much better off resting rather than entrtaining people.  Poor thing.  Go on call them and cancel, they will understand.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Beach I think Laura's right! 
Laura yes I do think it would be a good idea to talk it over with someone! And AF is terrible after IVF mine was soooooooo painfull but seems to have settled down now! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

What we put ourselves through a.

I must get on with jobs... Tim just back from launderette and found me eating chocs bed with laptop, watching willy wonker!  ops!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm up! And much refreshed. Would probably have slept on if it weren't for Pete rousing me. Thank God he did - nothing worse than being up all night.

Sarah - you're cycling! Yay! Now let us look after you. You need plenty of PR TLC now, ya hear?

Think we're going to have an exciting few months with people cycling. Sorry to hear auntie's being nasty - good thing it's your last for nine months, eh?    

Karen - are you cancelling? Or still rushing about cooking? Hope you're ok.

Laura - what about the jobs?   I'll have a new laptop come Monday, thanks to the house insurance, so I'll join you in bed I think!

Has your sis said anything when you've told her you might need a donor?

Merse - thank Gawd someone else fancies him too! I feel loads better about my odd crush! Just cry, I would, when reading that book - sometimes it clears your head to have a good bawl.

Sonia - have you got someone you can ask to be a donor? That's a long time to wait. Still, it could be that you don't need a donor anyway - they did say some of your eggs were good. Are you taking DHEA?

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

haven't cancelled but leaving Alex to cook tonight instead


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Is he good in the kitchen then?

Think I'd be tempted to order takeaway!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes, he;s great when he gets time, I do every day cooking but he likes to do the arty farty meals....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! That's great he's handy. I need to decide what to eat now I'm up - starving!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

We're doing warm nibbles on arrival then a pepper tart and cheese board


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra- I never really discuss IF with my family, they don't even know about my last IVFs.  However when I have spoken to her about it she has offered. In the bath and bed together.. we are inseperable!

Beach - you relax then.. you feeling any better?

Tim has decided he is getting man flu so we are off for a curry... always cures a cold me thinks.

Catch you all later.

X


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening my lovelies, just saying hello quickly as wireless playing up again.... 

Beach - hope you are feeling better soon..and I hope your friends will be understanding tonight that you dont feel up to the mark....take care...get some vitamin c doon yr heed... 

Laura - I reckon you will have a lot of good offers around right now ref hols....so try and get people to price match/beat...hope you enjoyed the curry....... 

Mir - How are we then sleeping beauty...? hope you are well and please give Bryony a big hug for me....xxxxxxxxxxxx 

Swinny - Wow exciting stuff.....  ....take care I will be thinking of you honey.....get that protein and milk doon yr heed honey...     for big fat juicy follies and eggs....xxxxx

Inc - Good luck for scan  

going to send this then will be back...xxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Merse - Hope you are well honey?...glad you like the legend..have you seen 1408 yet?...keep trying to get the dvd out but blockbusters has no copies right now.....hope Mr Merse is ok too..... 

Nics -  ....hope you are feeling better now....xxx

Ive forgotten who Ive sent a msg to now..... 

Roozie -    ....not long now sweetheart...Im so glad you are doing well...xxxxx

Steph - Hope you are well..... 

Hello to anyone else ive forgotten....hope everyone is well...think we are going to switch to Virgin broadband as our own provider is not reliable......

Take extra special care.....xxxxxxx....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, sounds nice K! I can't eat pepper - or I'm bunged up for a week! But the cheese - oh, the CHEESE...

Laura - that's great she's offered. Have you gone into the process in any depth? How confident are you she would be the person you need her to be during this process?

Gab - which service provider are you with?

xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - I'm not confident at all.  Thats the problem. I think she will either change her mind during the process or just before. But maybe I'm just being hard on her.  I don't like relying on other people.  

Gab- not long til your op.  

Beach - ohhhh cheese board.  mmmmm

Curry was good, king prawn malayan.  Mmmm.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You really need to KNOW nothing's going to be held over you, now or in the future, don't you?

It was like when my parents said they'd pay for my tx - I so didn't want them to, and for what i suspect might be very complex reasons. I'd have to go into analysis to work that one out!

I think though it was something to do with wanting it to be just our decisions, our experience, and ultimately just our disappointment and grief if it all went wrong.

After the Lister BFN mum and dad came over and took us to lunch and I remember thinking, how can you keep on supporting me when I've lost your nine grand? Makes me feel emotional just remembering. 

I think I just feel so guilty I wasn't able to fund it myself. Or rather that I could have if I'd moved into rented but they didn't want that for me. I feel a bit like they're bailing me out and I feel pathetic.

So I can totally see your dilemma with your sis. How many issues could THAT raise? That's not just money, it's gametes. The only mate I would have trusted to be a known egg donor for me, actually... is a bloke.   But he's the only person who could have the emotional maturity!

But then, I don't know your sister. It would worry me you couldn't even tell her about the IVF though, why is that? If you know that you know why you fear asking for her help I would have thought.

Anyway, this is all academic - you have two more goes with your own eggs this year, one of which will give you your result. OK?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra, you've pretty much hit the nail on the head.  I hate people pitying me and I hate only ever telling people bad news,that is why I have not told my family about the IVF.  I told them first round and they know I'm still doing it but they never ask and I don't tell them.  Whats the point of everyone being upset?

I actually think she would be ok about the baby (if there was one), as she said, if she wanted a baby she would just have another so its not really that that bothers me.  My sister has no idea what confidentiality means  so the whole world would know about it.

In the long run it would be ok I think, just not sure if I can face asking her and having all and sundry involved in my treatment.

Two goes? I'm afraid it will be our last go in Turkey.  That would be 4 rounds, I think thats enough. 

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah, I thought you were geared up for a Create attempt too. The Jinemed will sort you out! I'm crossing everything. I would be so thrilled if you succeeded. Are you on the DHEA now?

Why do they never ask? My family were the opposite, which has its own problems. Are they worried about you?

Does she look like you? Do her children look like what you imagine your own would look like? I guess that's another thing.

I'm with you on the private grief thing - it's too hard supporting other people when you're trying to grieve for yourself. I made up my mind not to tell anyone when I went for egg sharing, after they were so upset when we were told there was no sperm after the TESE.  It was too hard to bear their grief too. But I told them halfway through anyway - keeping a secret for six months is pretty good going for me!

Bah. there's NOTHING on telly. I dunno, hundreds of channels and still nothing. I'm off to bed to read I think. Next week I'll be able to communicate from my boudoir! Hooray!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning 

Just a quick hello as need to go and strip spare room bed and get it washed.  Feel better this morning although got AF pains as due tomorrow....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You're washing a room?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- nooooo, washing the bedding !!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, I SEE. I imagined you there with a pressure hose!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not quite that bad, well just yet.....can you believe I committed a mortal sin last night and fell asleep on the setttee....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Inc - Good luck for tomorrow  

No surge for me today.  Been a real slob today - am still in my pj's and have eaten cr*p all day.  Healthy eating starts tomorrow


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

What do you have to do when you get a surge Emma? I'm so ignorant with FET.

Beach - Those are some of the best sleeps! But you don't half feel groggy afterwards.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Mira - I have to go for regular bloods to detect when I ovulate - once I've ovulated they will put the embies back 3 -4 days later, subject to my lining being ok.  It all sounds pretty stress free but I just hope my body behaves itself and does what it should.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls!
Emma fingers crossed you get a surge soon! Inc good luck for scan tom!
Been to watch DH play football this morn then to the pub with everyone afterwards, was good fun! Just getting ready to meet some friends to watch another game in another pub now!! Start being healthy from tom!
Lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ooooh, exciting! So the embryos will be on board really soon! AND they're cooked a few days and all, so it won't be long to wait till you test! This time in a fortnight you could be pregnant Emma! Whoo!

Merse - you pub fiend! Sounds good! I'm too wiped out today to do anything but walk the doggles. I may try and clean the rug in here later...

xxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ems,.....so chuffed for you honey, wont be long now...     

Good luck for scan tomorrow Inc... 

Hello to everyone else..hope you are all well.. ......got a few letters to write so dh will be pinching the lap top...

My provider is homecall Mir..but really tempremental....anyway take care my lovelies....catch you all later...xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Evening all

Just finished dinner and set the water/heating to come on for my lovely early start back to work tomorrow


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Beach- I had to re-read your post too about washing the room, I thought wow shes bloody good!

Mirra - No we were looking at CREATE and Jinemed but only planned to do one or the other.  As for my sister, yeah we are pretty similar in looks and height etc, everyone says me, my sister and mum are like clones, although i'm the only red head, but thats not a trait I'm desperate to pass on!  My mum suffers with anxiety and stress and so I don't bother her with things as she looks so ill when she is worrying over things.  When I had my ectopic I was a real mess, going from pregnant to infertile in a couple of days was awful and i'd had major surgery and I was just crying and she just looked so ill all the time.  I can't be responsible for it all.  And with my abandoned cycle I told her, and that was pretty grim.

Merse - Lucky you footballers and booze!  

Emma - Hope you get your surge soon!  How many are you defrosting?  

Beach - how you feeling today?

Inc - Is there a scna tom?  If so good luck.  

Gab- Where are you today?

Steph - hiya hon

Rooz and Nicks- Hope you and the big bumps are doing well.

Right who has I missed??

I've been up and cleaned the flat and then out to lunch with my parents, was quite nice actually.  Although have a bit of a head ache now..  amybe too much wine at lunch??!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Scan tom Laura...  Great that you had a good time with mum and dad...

Emma - as Mir saID YOU could be pregnant within weeks...

Nick and Mir - can we see your bumps?  

Gab - hope you are ok.  

Beach and Merse -  sorry for lack of personals. hope you are both ok. 


Counselling is upsetting as I am discussing some pretty painful stuff from the past...Not sure that this is a good time for it as if is upsetting enough... What think u?  It upsets me as I realise how stupid I had been.  

If only I could somehow by some miracle get pregnant in this cycle .....  Pls god forgive me for all stupid decisions made in life...  I wouldn't need a counsellor with one single stroke of luck...  

Have been to visit friend and they have a gorgeous little girl of 4.5.  And another friend just had a baby boy and I can't bring myself to ring them and congratulate them...Am jealous....

Must prep up lessons for tom.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I think maybe the middle of a cycle is not the best time to drag all your slkeletons out of the closet.  I found my counselling really stressful to start with but I felt much stronger afterwards.  For now I would try to concentrate all your emergy on growing lovely eggs.  

My brothers babe is due next month, I'm dreading that call.  And even more dreading that visit.. ugh.


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Can understand that...

Will tell the therapist that don't want to talk about unpleasant stuff for the rest of the treatment cycle...
She is a bit cold methinks...


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Inc   as Laura says hopefully this time will be a BFP so you won't need a therapist

Laura- I'm ok thanks, we had a good night apart from me falling asleep about half eleven on the sofa.....Alex even brought me a cover down whilst they all carried on playing on the Wii..

Took our tree down today, it took over 2 and a half hours to tidy it away and clean the rooms.  Had a lovely smoked salmon lunch then watch Hairspray this aft and stuffed our faces with chocs....well had about 10 each!  Had dinner early tonight and just out of warm bath catching up on here..it';s back to work tomorrow


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Maybe you should change if you don't feel comfortable with her?  I got quite attached to my counsellor, she was a bit mumsey, I liked that, I think she cuddled me once too.... I'm sure that is frowned upon in counsellor land!  

beach - sounds like you had a nice day.  groan... work! Ugh


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Laura- I'm not so much dreading work as having to be out of the house all day. At leasy Alex had offered to take me as he's working from home which means I can set off later as don't need to worry about getting a parking space!

how's things with you? x x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hope you've all had good weekends...? I've literally done nothing - partly due to being bug ridden still (finally succumbed to paracetamol) and being an immobile blob! Actually i lie, highlight of today was getting DH to immac me the poor love!! I also keep teasing him that if i get any bigger he may have to insert my progesterone suppositories for me as well   All dignity has officially been lost....!!

LB - great you might have the DE option with your sis if you both decide it feels right. Otherwise, should you need to go down that route -and hopefully not 'cos the Jine could be the one - would you and Tim consider an anonymous donor, eg. from one of the Spanish clinics?? When we looked into it all as a back up option they seemed pretty good on matching to your physical requirements within a short time frame, (the clinic we looked at mainly used a pool of Uni students ....so you help them pay their way through Uni too!) 

Mir - lucky you, no MS!! You did well to avoid that little pleasure! How's the book going by the way, made any headway?

Em - hope you surge soon...sure you will then it's full steam ahead for you and your little frosties.

Merse, DH has been gagging to see that film... we can't go tho' so he'll be v jealous when i tell him you've been!

Beach - hoep you're starting to shake off your bugs. They seeem  to linger on for bl**dy ages tho' don't they, there's just so much of everything about. Hope work tomorrow's not too much of an effort..roll on the Spring to banish those bugs! ...

Gabs, hope you're good this eve?

Nicks, are you poorly too? Lost track of who is! Hope not!

Inc - best of luck again for tomoz. Try to keep those spirits up hun'...  

Hiya to everyone else, time i did a few leg stretches, been getting paranoid i'll drop down dead with a blood clot before the babes arrive!

Rooz xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Ugh Beach - I know just what you mean - I HATE going to work. Working at home would be my idea of pure bliss.

Laura - agh, poor you. It's too hard when your mum is vulnerable and you need to protect her. Hopefully it won't come to you asking your sister. I see good things ahead this year...

Inc - I'm going to go against the gals and say to keep working through the hard stuff. The sooner you do it the sooner you'll be through it, and it has to be done. I remember someone saying this to me and I thought, you patronising cow, but it's true - you don't get a rush of happiness and your life doesn't switch to happy overnight when you get that BFP. In many ways it's worse, because you feel guilty for still being depressed and anxious. If you can get those demons out sooner rather than later that is one less thing to beat yourself up about. Free yourself up to enjoy being pregnant, I'd say.
Also, crying is very healing ultimately. It's better than carrying it all round with you - you've done that long enough.
But as laura says, if your counsellor makes you uncomfortable in any way, switch. You're paying her for a very important service and if she isn't the right one better to get one who is.

Homecall, Gab? Never heard of it! Is it a BT thing?

Rooz - no, no headway on the book! I'm telling myself I'm waiting for my laptop to arrive so I can bash away in comfort. But it could be I've just got writer's block! Watch that DVT! Can you get some support socks?

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Rooz- I'm sure that as long as you're all ok your DH will be happy to do anything for you....

Mir-  we need to win that B****Y lottery


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Floozie - How big are your babes? One of the girls on the barts thread just had her twins and one was 2lb 7 I think and she was 31 weeks?I think yours are all about that big?!  Thats fab!  He he!! what was he immacing??!  You are good, I don't do it and I have no excuse!!
As for spanish donor... that would be my perfect solution, involve noone, pay someone who is choosing to do it etc BUT I do worry if its selfish and the child would hate me for not 'knowing his/ her routes', there is alot to think about.   


Mirra - Forgot to say,not on the dhea yet as I didn't get up in time to collect it from post office!!      How lazy am I!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Evening girlies
Rooz - I was wondering what happens with things that need shaving and tidying! Initially worried about toenails though as that is prob the first area I won't be able to get to! Glad all well  
LB - don't go to Kenya hun - blokes were chasing each other with machetes on the news the other day!  
Inc - good luck for your scan tomorrow!   Agree with Mirra -get it out and move on before you get your BFP  
Beach - hope work goes OK. Getting a lift in is always great  
Swin - good luck chick! when will your first scan be?   You DHEA'ed up this time?? 
Em -   not long now. Do they grow them in the lab for a day or 2 or just defrost and put back?  
Merse - footballers wives eh!  
Gabs - we're with talk talk and its about £25 per month for phone and internet - BT was really expensive before. 
Going to watch Sense and Sensibiliity tonight. Work tomorrow, on call but counting down now. DH out tonight. Legs hurt as walked 4 miles today  
Chat soon
Nikcs


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - get that body down to the PO and pick up your DHEA immediately!    
I don't know how you'd feel about an anon Spaniard. But hey, it won't come to that! I'm telling you, it won't.

Nicks - what made you walk all that way? Though I do at least a couple of miles with the doglets each day I guess. Keep meaning to go back swimming again, but don't know if I fit my cossie. It's a tankini, so the only prob is cramming my boobs in I guess.

Beach - I have no luck on the lotto! Got one number on two lines yesterday.

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- me neither....I keep dreaming each week of what I'd do if I won some money....oh well work here we come


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I leave the lottery to DH - I'll just share if he wins! 
Mirra - just feel bloated and unfit - my abdo muscles seem really weak so bit worried about 'under' doing it! Was a gentle 4 miles! 
My swimming stuff doesn't fit now - tops too small (can I say for the 1st time in my life my boobs are too big!   ) and shorts too small for bump too. Knicker bottoms still fit though so my bum is doing alright! 
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was wondering if I'm overdoing it, really. I'm not doing mad sit-ups or anything, but I did two walks and a bit of the other today! Feel a bit achey. Better try on the cossie before I go then, Knockers Nicks!  

Beach - I get angry hearing about people who win the lotto then go back to their jobs - have they NO imagination? Eh? Bloody daft pillocks.

xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

[fly]KNOCKERS!! [/fly]


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- you'll be the same as Nicks soon x


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Can we see the pic Nic, pls?   

Mir - how about yours?   

Thx for your advice girl... 

Buserelin in 5 mins... Grrrr...  Just read that another girl at Create had an antagonist protocol.  WAnder whether this is better then what I am having.     (Buserelin + gonal F_)

Is Turkey definite then Laura?


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just off to read and feelign tired so will say night now in case I'm not back x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Think Mirra had a head start Beach (E cup) - I was only a AA to start so that's why its more of a novelty!  
Inc - STOP WORRYING!   Lots of luck  
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I would go back to work if I won the lotto.... only to fetch my pot plant and make a few phone calls to tell people what I really want to say!  

Mirra - Think if i got a spanish egg it genetically would know how to make paella ..  or tapas?!    Maybe I should re-consider??   Oh and have late start tom so will get my parcel tom.. promise!  I'm hoping its the dhea anyway.  Not too worried now as not going til May so thats 4 month..perfect!

Nicks- I saw that on the news too, was horrid I could not watch.   

i've put on a few pounds and can't get into my jeans.  Start detox tom (just downing some wine now to get me through!!)  Although am feeling quite skinny though as just watching 'half ton mum'.. she insists she hardly eats but I'm sure to get to 64stone you must eat quite a bit!!  Think she indenial!

Blimey- 5 replies!!  Imust be typing slow!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Be OK LB - you love prawns!  
Watched half ton mum the other day - they never eat anything do they?  
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe you could make a Spanish omlette if you changed your mind?  
I wouldn't even go get my plants - the only things that thrive in that office. I'd be too busy planning holidays and mansion-buying!

Night Beach!

Inc - I'll get DH to take a pic when I'm in my jim-jams.  
No point worrying if someone's protocol is better - they can't have thought it would be or you'd be on it.

Nicks - yes, I could have done without more bappage!

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm bit fat at the moment but have not stopped stuffing  take aways, chocs, cheese and wine for the last 2 weeks!  Daft saying she hardly eats!!  

Inc - I will ask them there opinion, if they think its not really possible then i will not bother.  Its just a second opinion.  We'll see.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Maybe I'd just send my butler to get my plants!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

You'd bequeath them to your colleagues and send your butler to buy eight-foot palms for your new glasshouse, is what you'd do.

Sigh. If only....


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

yup I'll be lovingly watering that aloe vera plant for many more years to come.    At least you have mat leave to look forward to.  I've got retirement!  Only another 34 years!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Half ton mum just died.  What a waste...she was only 29.  Her poor children.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

By the time we retire they'll have upped the age to 80 I reckon.


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hello everyone

Hope you are all well. Well I have been getting AF pains, bad tempered as my DH has found out. Never reply when Sonia is arguing with you and AF is due. Even my poor cat got in the way. YEP AF is definately on her way !!!!

Why is it that the weighing scales say I haven't lost any weight but I feel like I have lost some around my waist especially when I am wearing my pyjamas. When I am wearing my normal clothes I feel frumpy. I think I should wear my pyjamas all day then, to help me feel better about my weight.

You know the DHEA, well I am taking one a day 25mg, should I take 50mg or take 50mg nearer the time of IVF as a booster - don't know. I just would love to look inside my body to see what is going on in there right now. I have only been taking DHEA for a few weeks. Am I supposed to be feeling anything - I know that sounds like a dumb question. But how do I know its working. I suppose I will know when I have IVF again.

Anyway speak soon

Sonia xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Don't say that please!!

Sonia - i took 50mg for first month then upped it to 75mg after that.  I'll prob do same this time I think.  Have you noticed no changes?  I got more fruity with it and had lots of ewcm.  maybe up to 50 mg and see how you go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Inc - Hope all goes well today  

Sonia - I did the same as Laura and took 50mg intially and then upped it to 75mg for the last month.  I used to take them all at once too although I think some take it thoughout the day.

Still no surge for me today    Can't remember who asked about how many we'd like to have put back, but we have 4 embies in two different straws.  We're going to get them to defrost 2 first to see how they look and if they're ok we'll have tow put back.  If either of them don't survive or look a bit ropey then they';; defrost the remaining two and I'll have up to three put back.  All the embies are 3 days old and they'll defrost them early morning and I'll go in late morning for FET.


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Morning- off to work shortly so will do personals later onx  x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Morning, late start for me today so just having a cuppa in bed!

How are you all this windy Monday morning?

I'm cold, wish I didn't have to get up!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Morning! I've got a hangover and don't want to go to work either!!!! xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm at work and just finished lunch, can't wait to go home x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Beach I'm off to work soon finish at 9pm!!!! Are you being healthy from today? I am so far!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jackeen (Mar 22, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all your replies.  I've had twolong and one short protocol so far.  Had 4 follies and two eggs first time and only one or two follies the last two times whcih were abandoned.  The clinic just does one drug Menopur and certainly has a one size fits all approach so I've booked in at another clinic at the end of the month and hopefully they'll at least consider one more round. 

I really appreciate all your posts.

Thanks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just a quick question, got my DHEA through today but wanted to ask when I need to start taking it and do I need to inform ACU that I am x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello!

Beach - you can start taking it now, and no, you don't need to tell ACU - it's only a supplement.
Did you know they're doing a DHEA study in Cardiff?

Jackeen - sounds like you're doing the right thing. I wouldn't let them abandon again - use the eggs you're getting. But then, if you go to another clinic chances are they wouldn't insist on abandoning the cycle.

Merse - I feel like I've got a hangover! Bah. A hangover without the booze is just a waste!

Emma - I was going to have four put back if I had them! Bit of a risk I guess, but I strongly felt it wouldn't work, so four was an insurance policy.

Laura - did you get up in the end?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- No I had read that they were going to look into trialing it but due to costs would be limited.  So if I start tomorrow would that be ok even though IVF isn't till end March beg April? x x


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Good Evening All  

I hope you do not mind me gatecrashing your thread but I have a question that you ladies might be able to help with  

I have had 2 x ICSI, My first ICSI I produced 7 eggs (SP) and my second ICSI produced 4 eggs (LP). I decided to get a AMH test and my result completely contradicts my previous results. My result was 37.8 pmol. 

I am fine with the response (you can not magic the eggs if you do not have them) But does anyone know why a AMH result and response to IVF would be so different.

Thank You in Advance  

Sunshine
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Beach - you should take it for up to four months, so now is fine!

Sunshine - that's just bizarre! What drugs were you on to get those eggs? You should have tonnes of eggs with that reading!


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Miranda

That was a quick reply  

ICSI No.1 - SP - Day 1 450 Puregon Day 2 350 Puregon then 150 Puregon for 5 days. My Est levels were over 24,000 and only stimmed for 7 days.

ICSI No.2 - LP - Day 1-6 300 Menegon (Menepour) Day 7-11 450 Menegon (Menepour).

I am going to have ICSI No. 3 (Last try) and will be on the LP again but starting on 450. 

I am just at a loss and convinced there not my results to be honest  

Good Luck with the Pregnancy!!

Sunshine
x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm confused! Why would they put you on such high levels of drugs when your AMH indicates you'd respond well to lower amounts?

Dr Nicks, help me out here!

I'm thinking either you were on far too high a dose or something else is going on with your hormones/ovaries, as very high AMH can indicate other things. But it's still within normal range!
What was your FSH?


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello

I too apologise for gatecrashing your site, but hope you will be able to answer my question.

I have had 2 cycles, both LP. The first one I was on 225 Gonal F and was advise to abandon due to poor response (6 follies but only 2 mature). Still went ahead, got 2 eggs but neither fertilised. On 2nd attempt went onto 450 units but still LP. Got 10 follies but again they were varying sizes, ended up with 4 eggs, did ICSI, 2 fertilised and we got 2 grade 1 embryos, but sadly BFN.  Have changed clinics because old place don't have flexibility to do SP. I have an appointment for end of Jan and want to discuss doing SP this time. However I have read that you can end up with lesser quality with SP and don't know what's best. On the LP I have managed to produce with the higher dose, but do you know whether I am likely to get a better response with the SP. My FSH was 9.6 in Oct 07 (high for my age). Haven't had the AMH test but think that the likely result would be low because the way I have responded to the drugs gives a fairly clear picture of my ovarian reserve. I just hate the idea of putting my ovaries to sleep so dramatically with the LP when they are already 'tired' so to speak. Hopefully my egg quality is good because I did manage to get 2 grade 1 embies. Any thoughts?

Love
C
X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Cath!

Whew! A veritable feast of fresh PRs for our team gals! Welcome aboard.

Now, the SP is likely to be much better for you. I've not heard of any research that indicates you get poorer eggs on the SP - I think it's more a case of poor responders have the SP and therefore generally our eggs are of a lesser quality, if that makes sense.

You can blast the quality a little with higher levels of stimms, but mine were fine even with huge amounts of drugs, so it ain't necessarily so.

It sounds to me as if you need the SP but with a lower dose of stims - say 300 - to get your follies growing at the same rate. It's like putting your ovaries on high in the microwave - they'll cook unevenly! But a clinic with the flexibility is what you need - not my amateur ramblings!

The best of luck

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Mir- shall I start at 25mg morning and night?  then increase to 50mg morning and 25 mg night?

Hi Cath and Sunshine and welcome? x x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, if you can be that organised! I'm crap with pills, so I popped two when I thought of it...

xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

You should see me on a night.,....line up all my pills and get my teabag ready in cup for morning


----------



## Sunshine1977 (Jan 6, 2008)

Hello Miranda,

My FSH was around 7, 2 years ago, however once we got to IVF My FSH was between 10 and 11 3 Months in a row (hence my first Clinic changed the protocol from Long to Short before I started)

I only had the AMH done recently to decide whether it was worth one last try, so the Docs would not have known before hand.

I am lucky to have a few eggs to transfer but  you know how some doctors can be and do not answer your questions directly. I am happy to try LP again as our embryos were better quality.

Beachgirl - I am also on DHEA (Started before I received my AMH result) - Good Luck! Will stop on Thursday as D/R.

Cath - Your FSH is good.   Below 10 is the ideal requirement but this is not always the case. I found my Embryos arrested before Day 3 on my SP and with the LP they fertilised embryos continued to grow. But this is not the same for everyone. For my 2nd Cycle I overdosed on protein for my eggs and drank 1 litre of milk a day whilst stimming and ate lots of fish, eggs and chicken. 

In regards to what Miranda stated re "cooking too quickly" on 450 units of Puregon and the SP I had at least 2 huge folls by Day 4 that had to be discarded as they developed too quickly. I have heard it is better to start slightly lower on the SP as your ovaries are not shut off and may develop folls at different rates.

Thanks for listening/reading. Off to make dinner . . . Tuna Steaks and Potatoes. Nice and easy as I do not usually cook  

Sunshine
x


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Sunshine thanks, enjoy your dinner


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
sunshine -   Hi! I suppose they started you on a high dose because your FSH was high. How long had you been on DHEA before the AMH was taken? Its one of the questions they are trying to answer in the trials whether DHEA increases your AMH. Haven't come across anyone with a highish FSH but OK AMH - weird!  You can carry on the DHEA through stims, don't stop when you DR. Maybe this next cycle will be the one.   How old are you? 

Cath - my prob with LP was that of different follie size - 8 follies but only 3 eggs as some too big and others too small. If you make enough eggs to cycle though LP is often the preferred one. Maybe DHEA will help you. I did a SP but was going to go back to LP. Obviously if you didn't get any eggs on LP then most would try SP but it usually wouldn't be a first choice in a normal responder. Who knows?   If you have had grade 1 embies then keep trying hun - not all implant - there is still some luck involved but the odds are better.  

Mirra - how ya doing?
Beach - you are so organised   Yes take one am and one before bed - that will be good to start - you need about 4 months so timings are good. Let us know how you get on with the   that people talk about!
Merse - hope work was OK.
Too many morbidly obese but fantastically fertile women at work for me today!   Thankfully on call is quiet so far.  
Friend who had IUI and tested negative 10 days ago on test day hasn't bled and has sore boobs and now has a positive test!   How about that! she said there is a line but its faint. Still a line is a line and she's had no bleeding and has gone off coffee. Fingers crossed for my friend girls!   She is 40 and single using DSperm.
Inc - hope today has gone well
All others  
Lots of love
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay there,

Well I have had a busy day.. NOT.  I called the schol this mornign in Brighton to check meeting still on.. yes.  Drove all the way down there and it was cancelled!  So ended up shopping all day!

DHEA has been picked up so will start popping them tonight.. I'm with you Mirra.. when I remember!  Beach you make me laugh with your tea bag!!!  

Cath and Sunshine - Welcome aboard.  

Right I must have a bath in my new bubble bath I just bought... Mirra joining me?

Nikki - fingers crossed for your mate!  

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Shopping in Brighton sounds good LB!   Better than work!
Beach - i get my tea bag and cereal bowl out for the morning too!  
I might join you in the bath LB  

My rectus muscle (down centre of tummy) has started to divide!   and I spoke to the MW at work who said it will prob get worse! - yikes! What's yours like Roozer?
God I'll end up having to have cosmetic surgery!  
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Laura – Thanks honey. I definitely think counselling will help. When you talk things through it somehow becomes clearer in your head. It can’t hurt anyway, can it.

I think the concerns that you have with your sister are just anxiety at having to ask somebody for help and having to hand over the reigns so to speak and rely on somebody other than yourself. I am sure that given all of the facts and knowing how much this matters to you your sister will step up to the plate and be there for you. My best friend that I grew up with has offered to be my donor should we decide to go down that route, but to be honest I am not sure that I could cope with the implications. I think if we have to make that decision we will probs go for one of the Spanish clinics. I suppose everyone is different as I have friends that had their baby through the clinic that I am at now and are happy with the fact that they when the time comes will tell Will where he came from. God so much to think about!! One step at a time anyways, when you go to the Jinemed this time its going to work so all this will be hypothetical anyway    

As for weight gain, try 10lbs over Crimbo, can’t believe it (well I can actually and I thoroughly enjoyed it)

Hope you enjoyed the curry xx

Mirra – A bit of PMA is definitely what I need now  Did our 2nd lot of injections tonight and we’re getting our heads around mixing the 6 bl**dy bottles of menopur!! How bl**dy fiddly is it!!! I will be a dab hand soon though. Paul is really funny, he stands behind me egging me on with words of encouragement. He’s having a go at mixing it tomorrow night…aggghhh!!! I  feel like such a control freak, I think I would be better doing it. I’ve got to let him have a go though.

Beach – Hope you’re feeling better honey? The sooner you start on the DHEA the better. I have been taking 50mg since June 07. It is only a supplement so no need to worry about telling your clinic.  

Gabs –   Sat here with a hot water bottle on my tummy. Had 6 brazils after tea. I am eating an egg a day and I’m just going to have some warm milk and honey in a bit. Oh please god let it be 3rd time lucky for us. I am swaying from really excited to sick with nerves. 

Emma – Good luck chuckles  Hope your frosties thaw nicely and get ready to settle in for 9 months. I will be right behind you by the sounds of it. Lets hope this is our time xx

Inc – How did your scan go? Where are you up to in your cycle??  

Roozie – How wonderful your DH sounds doing your immac, Paul would run a bl**dy mile. Hope those little treasures aren’t causing you too much discomfort. I am thinking about you. Not long to go now. 

Nicks –   Day 8 scan is Saturday. All DHEA up’d so fingers crossed. I am trying to stay calm and will things to be right this time. How are you and your little bay girl bump? Can’t believe how time is marching on, just looked at your ticker!! Oh my god and half ton mum was so in denial!!

Merse – Hiya honey, hope your hangover got better. Mine tend to get worse as the day goes on. How are you doing matey??  

Hello Cath and Sunshine, welcome to team PR  xx

Anyhow girls going to have my hot milk now and then beddy byes.

Love to you all
Sarah xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Sorry Laura - I'd already had my bath! How frustrating about the meeting - how did they not know?

Beach - goodness, the tea bag!   Organised isn't the word!

Nicks - ouch! That muscle thing sounds painful! I've had a painful bump the last few days. Going to hop into bed and read and rest it I think.

Sun - that makes more sense. So you'll LP again - will that be soon?

Sarah - I know that swaying feeling! You'll do it this time, just see if you don't  

Right chaps - off to beddy byes. Was going to watch Wire in The Blood, but got caught up with the laptop and lost the plot.

Speak tomorrow!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hello guys, 

Just to report that my cycle has been Xled today.  Prof Campbell and Geeta made an error on my day 2 scan and said that my 21mm follicle from the previous cycle seen on day 2 wasn't a cyst but a follicle.  In fact, Geeta wasn't sure at which point she called the proff and he said it was a follicle after zooming on the thing.  Well, after 8 days of stimms all of my drugs went into this cysts - obviously as my other 4 follies didn't get anything and were around 5 mm whilst the cyst grew from 21mm on day 2 to 4 mm.  I am having a consultation with Geeta on Friday re this most recent cock-up. She told me that this was to be my last stimulated cycle as I have received so much stimulation already... We will see on that one!.

I paid my £1340 for the cycle + 225 iui x 8 days.   It's not even the money, it's the lost time and knackering my ovaries for noting.   Wherever the story of revolutionary research has gone about cysts/follicles.   I seem to have been a guinea pig after all.   Sorry for moan but feeling gutted.   Not giving up as yet, though and Geeta should do better than try and disuade me!!!    I feel gutted bcs I had the double follie count from my usual number.  

Damn it, I am angry....   .   I feel so bad that I went from clinic to clinic and always got sth wrong.  UCH wouldn't treat me but with useless iuis (x4 useless treatments), ARGC agreed to treat me but wasted 4 months on testing my hormones and then subsequently screwed my lining with clomid so a bfn in spite of having too nice embies, and now with Geeta no eggs on egg collection in spite of nice lining and good E2 levels. And the newest cock-up with misjudging a cyst for a follicle.  I didn't mince my words when I said that it's obviously a clinical error and that I would expect a full compensation.... But sod the bloody money!  It's my ovaries and my precious time.... 

I wonder why I am this unlucky with all the bloody clinics.  I did ask for help at 39 privately but the NHS kept telling me for 3 yrs that I should keep trying naturally.  Whatever is wrong with the clinics in the UK?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all,

just a quickie - will try to get back later to do more personals.

Inc - just wanted to give you a huge  - that is awful sweetheart, no wonder you are angry - I think any of us would feel exactly the same. I hope that they accept the responsibility and offer you a free cycle (with drugs) and a full apology - will the cyst need removing before you try again or will it go on its own?

So sorry hon, you rant and rave as much as you like, that's what we are here for 

Steph xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - I don't know what to say. God what a cock up!  I think you need to rest your ovaries for at least a month before you go again and I would insist you get full refund including the drugs.. they make a packet so can afford some freebie drugs.  You can mention all us FF will boycot them otherwise!  

Mirra - They are so disorganised this school, they said it was cancelled after I called, but they could have called me and toldme.  But then I guess I would have had to go to the office and not to the shops!  

Nicks - I've saved you the bath water... don't like the sound of that muscle thing!  

You girls and your tea bags!!  Me and tim are cracking up here!  We are the complete opposite, running around in the morning trying to find keys and coats and phones!!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Cath_j -* welcome to the thread - I would definitely try SP if I was you - I think both protocols work well for different people, but you know that LP hasn't worked for you so far. I was on very high doses of stims but had grade one embryos each SP cycle, so don't think the drugs affect the egg quality too much in general - you seem to get plenty of follicles too (well - 10 follicles/potential eggs is riches to a PR  ) doing it without the downregging might mean your ovaries have that extra spark to fill them all up! 

*Jackeen - *welcome to the thread also - good luck with your consultation at your new clinic - hope you find a way forward very soon   
*
Sunshine -* I've never had my AMH measured (like Cath_j I figured it would only confirm what I already know about my poor knackered ovaries!) so I'm afraid I can't help you with that - welcome to the thread though! 

*Swinny -* good luck with mixing up all those bottles - I really hope this cycle is the one which will works for you    and that it all goes smoothly so you don't get too 

*Sonia* - I am taking 50mg - 75mg DHEA per day (depending on how many I can remember to pop) - I haven't felt anything just seem to premanently have a few spots on my chin - I can live with that - good luck and hope it makes a difference for you next cycle   

*Emma* - hope you get your surge v soon and that your embies defrost beautifully   

*Miranda, Roozie, Laura, Merse, Beach, Inc *and anyone I have missed -  and 

Love Steph xxx


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi

Thanks all of you for responding.
Inconceivable - I am so sorry that you have had such a bad time. I know my situation isn't the same but being told to abandon is so soul destroying after all we put our bodies through.  
As for me I guess that I will have to wait and see what my new consultant says and will follow her advice. With LP I'm getting follies but not a lot of eggs, however enough to achieve 2 grade 1 embies last time on maximum dose. If they think that SP can potentially even out the sizes of the follies then I'll definitely do SP. The problem is that on my day 8 scans I have had 1 or 2 which are over 18mm and the rest 15 and below. They have then always had to reduce the dose to stop the big ones maturing and let the other ones grow. What tends to happen then is that the smaller ones don't grow sufficiently. They also can't extend stimming for fear of losing the bigger ones. If they are all similar sizes it gives them much more flexibility with the dosage and extension of timing. I was thinking SP might help this but will wait to see what the new clinic says. It's just frustrating to have a decent number of follies, but not being able to 'cook' them properly. 

Thanks for your support.

C
X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Just a quickie, as I should get ready for work. Just wanted to send Inc hige hugs - I'm so sorry they've messed you about again. I'm stunned they have the cheek to charge you.
It's like taking your car to a garage and them poking a hole in the fuel tank then charging you labour.

Twits.

That's abysmal - I'm so angry for you.

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Inc -   so sorry to hear about your cx cycle, you must feel so frustrated.  It'll be interesting to see what Geeta has to say at your FU on Friday    Would you consider DE?  Would DH come round to the idea?

Hi & welcome to Cath and Sunshine   

Swinny - Glad the mixing is going well, even though it takes ages.  I was on 6 amps of menopur on my first cycle and it took ages to do.  I was a pro by the end of it though!  I hope DH does a good job with the mixing tonight!

Nick - Your muscle sounds painful...does that happen to every preggers lady?  Take a piccie so we can all see your bump - I think the cat's had long enough on the radiator  

Mira - Sorry to hear you've had painful bump...hope you're feeling better today.

Beach - I just used to do all 3 DHEA tabs in one go.

Hi to Merse, LB, Rooz, Steph and the rest of you.

Got two lines on my ov test today, although the test line was much fainter than the control line.  I had a blood test which showed that my LH levels were still quite low (forgot to ask what the exact level was) so I have to go in for another blood test tomorrow.  Until then....xxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

At work but just wanted to give Inc a big hug    xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Can't stop as off for a swim but wanted to send Inc a hug too  back later xxx


----------



## Terry (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi All

I am a poor responder.  

First cycle: five eggs, 3 embies, BFN.  Up to 600 units per day!!!

Second cycle: 3 eggs, 3 embies, only two good enough for transfer, BFP then m/c shortly thereafter.

Third cycle: only one good egg. Fertilised. BFP.  Baby daughter born Feb!!

Fourth cycle: only one FOLLICLE on 450/day.  EC tomorrow.  Am I insane to pay this much for such low odds  The most I can have is one egg...and what are the chances of an embie

I have been on an LP for cycles 2, 3 and 4: Suprecur followed by 450 Puregon then Ovitrelle.

We will do a SP if this LP doesn't work.  Does anyone have any info on what works best for people like me ie low follicle count, low egg count. Oh, my FSH is fine (around 7) but my AMH is 0.8!!!!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Inc – I am sending you a massive   Oh I am so sorry honey. You just seem to be messed about royaly. I am gutted for you. I know its not about the money, but you shouldn’t have to pay for their bl**dy errors. Don’t give up. 

Look after yourself matey xxxx

Stephjoy – Thanks honey. Think by the end of the week we’ll have the mixing down!!

Sunshine – I too haven’t had my AMH tested as its just another confirmation of what I already know. I am 35, haven’t responded well to previous treatment so I think I already know that my AMH would be on the floor so its just another stick to beat yourself with really.

Em – lets hope that surge comes tomorrow  Judging from your AF dates, when do you think you should surge??

Terry – Even with the odds, I think I would definitely still go for it. 

Sarah xxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just home from work and around x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Inc   Should they have gone ahead anyway whether it be cyst or follicle? I mean after DR'ing you wouldn't start stimming if you had either of those.   Is this Geeta a doctor? hope you get some answers soon. 
Terry - sounds like you produce good eggs with that history even if few in number. Good luck  
Swinny - so this is your first DHEA cycle then? Fingers crossed for Sat   
Emma - good luck for tomorrow   
Merse - enjoy swim!  
Beach - what's for tea hun?  
Mirra - bump rubs to you!  
Rooz - tomorrow is the big 30!!    
Gabs - long day?  
Steph - when is kick off for you? 
Cath - hope you hit the jackpot with the new clinic  
Been to GP for script for Gaviscon, Fybogel and Ranitidine!   Least its free!
Chat soon
NIcks


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Nicks- you sound like a walking advert for flatulence and heartburn  

We've had salmon and veg then hot choc pudding with vanilla ice cream to finish


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

There is some left as we didn't want to be greedy


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

evening, just in.  Just about to tuckin some lentil stew!  On diet.  

Inc - How you feeling today?

Terry - Good Luck tom.. hoping for a double yolk for you.  

How is everyone?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls just got home am really tired as usual, so will catch up tom when I'm back to normal hours of work! Love to allxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I've just logged in so say good night as up early tomorrow but then after that done till Monday so will be back to normal, yippee


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Deserters!!!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Soz LAura- up at 5.30 though so need to get my beauty sleep, well as much as I can


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ok beach, guess that is early... you know you will be missing shameless though??!!

I'm skiving working from home tomorrow so hope someone is about to keep me company.

I'll get up to date on scrabble tom I promise!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra sends her apologises... she's nodded off!  

Hope you all back tom full of beans!


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Evening Ladies,

First of all Inc,  .....im really sorry you are going through all of this mess up right now....too bl**dy right get yr money back. This was their clinical error so they should compensate for it....stand yr ground with Geeta and the Prof and just say you are not going to be treated like this...we are all behind you....xxxx 

Laura - Hello honey how are you?...whats going on then ?

Beach - Hope the DHEA is coming along nicley....? .....

Yep DHEA 50mg got to be done....im going to up mines to 75mg next month me thinks....

Good luck for our lady on EC tomorrow.....cant remember name sorry but......      ...coming yr way...xxx

Ems - Lots of       , coming yr too,...youll be a clucky chicken before you it....xxxxx

Nics - Fybogel......mmmm...mmmm.....mmmmm......hope you are well chicken....Ive to have Picolax before my laser op.......eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.......xxxxxx

Mir - Hows wee Rab?.....hope he is well.....?

Merse - Have a good sleep, hope work isnt too bad?

Swinny -      .....you are in my thoughts im just as excited for you and wee Ems right now......good luck with the injections...youll find it easy after a few goes promise you...xxx...take extra special care and get that milk doon yr heed...xxxxx

Hello to Steph,...Jack,.....Odette, 

Roozie when is the next scan?

Hello to anyone else ive forgotten....bit tired got home at 8 tonight...from 7..30 this morning so long day....moan...groan...im feeling pwired....xxx

Take care my lovelies....one day at a time...xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Lollipop* (Feb 1, 2007)

Ive just noticed my ticker.....13 days....aaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhh...........  



Sorry I cant help it..... ....I feel really annoyed for Inc,....Inc honey hope you can sort this out...bl**dy clinics dont understand how emotionally draining this is....love to you and dh.......xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well.

Just waiting for AF, I did test and was a BFN, so just waiting for her arrival.

I have increased my DHEA from 25mg to 50mg as of a couple of days ago. Trying IVF (again) in March time.

Sonia xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

*Cath_j *- when you talk to your new consultant about SP, ask her about a drug called cetrotide - I was given this on each of my cycles. It is given as an additonal injection each day alongside stims, for the last few days of stimming. It prevents you from ovulating until they give you the HCG trigger jab, so can give you a little extra time for small follies to catch up with the larger ones if you have a couple in the lead.

*Everybody else* - did others here have this drug too when they did SP?

*Terry* - welcome to the thread - I don't think you are mad to go ahead with one - on my second cycle I was told I had two follicles on my last scan on the Friday and that I should cancel, I then had 5 eggs collected on the Monday - go figure!  We will be rooting for you that you have a perfect egg (or two!) in that follicle - please come back and let us know how you get on - wishing you loads of luck    I found the story of you having your daughter from a cycle with one egg a great inspiration 

*Sonia -* sorry TTC naturally didn't work out this month, good luck for cycling in March, but hope you get a natural miracle so that you don't have to!   

*Nicki -* I'm having a consult with Jinemed in London on 26th January, hoping to go there March/April if all goes well 

 to everybody else

Steph xxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Steph/Cath - I had centrotide on my last cycle and I managed to get 8 eggs of which all were mature.  I preferred that to sniffing suprecur throughout as at least with the injections you know you're doing it right.

Terry - I would go ahead with just one - could you do IUI?

Laura - Enjoy your shirking from home today  

Sonia - sorry about your BFN nut   for March

Rooster - Are you ok?  You've been awfully quiet of late.

Merse - Hope you're not so tired today?  Have you had a dry week yet?  

Gab - Not long 'til your op honey.  Will it be a colleague who is performing the surgery?  If so, I commend you.  Mind you, I s'pose they've seen it all before  

Hi to everyone else.

Did my ov stick again today and the test line was as dark as the control line.  I've just been for my bloods and should get the result later today.  My LH yesterday was 9.6.  If it's above 40 today then it looks like ET will be Sunday.  Back later with LH results XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma- hope that you get some good news x 

Off to work this morning so will try and log on at lunchtime x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all
Em hope its systems go soon  Yes I've been dry all week so far!! Off to a friends tonight for dinner so may have one glass to be socialable, but driving so that will be it! Also been swimming, eating very healthily and going back to WW tonight so all in all feeling very saintly!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Laura enjoy your day at home!
Back later finish at 2.30 today! Yippee
Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sonia7 (Feb 9, 2007)

AF arrived this morning          I feel like poo

Sonia xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sorry AF arrived Sonia  xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2008)

Sonia - Sorry to hear AF arrived  

Merse - Enjoy your short day.  Hope you're not having the shakes with out your alcohol    Enjoy your evening.

Beach - Last day of the week for you hun  

Well the clinic called and my LH is 49 so it looks like I've surged or am surging...not really sure what the technical speak for it is!  I have to go back for more bloods tomorrow to check my LH again as it should now decrease (I think!).  Been for a lovely hike today with 2 FF'ers in HK and am off to the races tonight.  I'm the last of the big spenders as I only ever place hk$20 bets, which is about £1.25! XXX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma- Wooo hoooo.. your surging!  Its sounds so exciting!!    Enjoy your hike that sounds great.  And glad your not planning to lose all your IVF funds on the races!!  

Merse - well done you, I've been 'dry' since sunday!  Eating boring food and only havingone cup of caffeine per day and then on the green tea!    I want to lose about 1/2 stone not a huge amount but I find that last bit is so hard!  I bought all new thermal cycling clothes on monday in the sale so plan to go out at the weekend, and maybe a swim later!    But we will see.

Steph - Posting at 3.30am!   Was you out clubbing??    Our paths will cross on the 26th then, what time is your appointment?

Terry - Good luck!  Let us know how you get one.  

Sonia -  

Well I'm working from home today so will keep checking in on you ladies. I do actually have alot of reports to write too so I will try to be restrained!  

Also my cat is ovulating and is driving me mad!  Meow meow.. was telling tim I may have to call the vet and ask if they do a cat vibrator for her!!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Steph/Emma thanks for the advice re the cetrotide. I have heard of it and think that they do use that to prevent you from ovulating too early at this new clinic. Have got to wait until 8th Feb for first appointment, which is frustrating but this cycle will be NHS funded so I may be lower down on the list, or maybe they are just busy. It will prob do me good to have some time off and I am doing ov tests to increase chances of conceiving naturally although the line interpretation drives me mad like with HPTs so I'm opting for digital tests next month. Emma  - glad that you are showing a surge, I know how good that must feel as I was over the moon this month when the line appeared and got darker (although I was still unsure that it was dark enough). Despite having plenty of the old EWCM (which I hadn't had on a natural cycle for ages) I still wasn't showing great signs of LH surge. It's so depressing to feel that your body is giving up on you, but we have to keep trying and hoping because there are plenty of people who do and succeed. 

Sonia - So sorry your AF has arrived, I'm like you, hoping and praying for a natural cycle BFP before next TX starts so know how devastated you must be. It's always a double kick in the teeth when AF arrives. Not only are you not pregnant but you feel ill as well and hormonally affected. 

Love
C
X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cath - I don't think you get treated any diff when you are NHS funded, I think Jan is just a busy month as lots of people don't cycle in dec.  You were only cycling in Dec so best to have a little rest anyway.  Are you taking DHEA, always improves the ewcm!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Emma thats fantastic news , woohoo x x


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks LauraB. I bought some DHEA in October but haven't yet used it becasue I am afraid of the unknown. As I have got older I have already developed more facial hair so would worry about that being an issue and have also put on weight with IVF drugs (or just from the ensuing depression) so that would worry me, but more than anything any unknown side effects to your health. Any thoughts/comments? I would not let vanity rule over pregnancy and having a baby and I would be more than happy to get V FAT during pregnancy but health is important to me. ANyone had any horrid side effects

Love
C
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay beach - what you got for lunch!  

Cath - I worried too if I'm honest.  And your right they really don't know too much yet.  BUT I took it for 2.5 months and had no side effects apart from extra ewcm and felt a bit more fruity than usual!    I had no hair or deepening of voice.  The only person I know who had side effects which were sleeplessness was Mirra who had it when she started to take the pill.  Me, Mirra and Nicks have been taking it and all have seen an improvement in egg quality.  In fact I'mthe only one not preg   but I only took for a couple ofmonths, the others tookfor about 4 months, which I believe is the optimum.  I think Nicks found a recent study that found a group of PR's using dhea had a marked improvement in BFP, think it was 28% compared to the control of 10%.  Its also something that is already in your body, just decreases with age.  At the end of the day we all need to make up our own minds.  Maybe just take 25mg and see how you feel on that.  

I just had wheatfree pasta and pine nuts for lunch and a cup of milk thistle and lemon tea!    I hate detoxing!


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

Hi guys, 

Thx for your kind messages.  Am feeling horrible and not sure what to do next.   I feel gutted that out of 7 attempts of ttc I only got one proper go at ivf.  

I was hoping to get some closure with this cycle and then try to move on.  Haven't got much energy to change clinics again.  My whole life has been on hold for the past 18 months and in the last year it's been about surviving from day to day.  

Anybody seen Nicole Kidman's pregnancy news.  Envied her to bits yesterday....  Why can't I get pregnant    

Nick - I think they shouldn't have proceeded but I trusted them as they said that they did a lot of research into this.  I know that I wasn't allowed to proceed elsewhere.  As you say there was a risk involved and they should have known better...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Inc - When is your follow up?  I'm really not impressed with them at all.    Of course you are pi$$ed off and rightly so! I'm pi$$ed off for you.  I really think they should give you a free cycle.. have they said anything to you?  called you?

I always assumed Nicole was IF as she adopted when she was with Tom.  Actually I thought he was gay and the marriage was a publicity thing actually!  I'm obviously wrong on both counts.

X


----------



## INCONCEIVABLE (May 1, 2007)

I have got a follow up on Friday.  Nobody called me.  I guess Geeta is way too busy for that.  She is nice, but this was a cock up.  The proff didn't say sorry or anything although it was his word that this was a follie and not a cyst that persuaded Geeta to go ahead and he is a dr of science.   and a whizkid on the scan thing.  He was so confident when he said it 's a follicle.  I did question it whether it's a cyst and she wasn't sure and he said no.  And couldn't even say sorry or anything.  Just said - you must be v. disappointed... He is a gentle man but apparently with a huge ego and couldn't admit to a mistake!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I think its about time that he did say sorry and admit his mistake!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

laura- I had a jacket and beans and cheese


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mmmm cheese... I love cheese!  I'm having cheese withdrawal!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls I'm home! Yippee!! Just had toast and marmalade and an orange!!!
Inc someone needs to say sorry! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hi merse,  I'm being so naughty! I'mmeant to be working from home and have only done about 2 hours work!  Been looking at photography courses and keeper for a day things at different zoo's for my mates birthday!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm home and really shattered so will try and get online later but if not I'll be around tomorrow, love you all team PR x x


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks again LauraB. I don't know if it's worth taking before my next tx which should start in about 6 weeks. I guess that it probably is and I won't mind any of the side effects you mentioned. I would be unlikely to suffer from sleeplessness as even when I'm stressed I can always sleep. In the absence of any miracle cures I guess it won't do any harm as long as you promise me that I won't start looking like Pavarotti!! Aren't increased levels of testosterone associated with polycystic ovaries though?

Sorry to be paranoid!
C
X


----------



## linziloo (Aug 26, 2007)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you enjoyed your holiday Merse. Mine was ok apart from I dislocated my toe the day before I went home  I managed to hobble on it all the way home (had to walk miles at the airport!) then went straight to our A&E and ended up on crutches all weekend  (and no, I wasn't drunk )

Anyway, whilst we were away, we had a good talk and have decided to adopt!!!! I made the scary phone call to our local agency today so have started the ball rolling. I'm soooo excited!!

I'm going to hop over to the adoption thread, but will be popping back on here to see how you are all doing. You are all so fabulous and I hope from the bottom of my heart that you all get what you truly deserve. Thanks for supporting me over the last few months   

Love Linz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Linz- really good news regarding adoption, that's a good decision to make x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cath - I promise you won't end up looking like pav! Unless you already look like him!!    Do you have PCOS??  If you do i'm not sure DHEA is a good idea... didn't notice you have PCOS from your signiture.  

Linz- Thats fab news.  Its so wonderful when you actually make a decision.  Wish you all the luck in the world and I hope you do come and see us often otherwise we will miss you!


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

Sorry
Just one more question about DHEA. Were any of you still taking it when you were in early stages of pregnancy? How do you avoid that
Linz  that's lovely re adoption. I know that you don't know me as I'm a newcomer to this thread, but just to tell you my sister adopted 2 sisters age 2 and 4, 2 years a go having tried for years to conceive. It's like they have always been part of our family and they look just like her husband. They have no lasting problems from their past and they are gorgeous in every way. I would definitely adopt if all this fails but my DF won't consider it because he already has 2 children from before and - well you know - complicated issues. Good luck!!!

C
X


----------



## cath J. (Nov 1, 2007)

No I don't have PCOS
X


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cath - Are you trying naturally too?  If so maybe just take it first 2 weeks of cycle. If not you can take it up to EC day.  One lady on another thread I spoke to once used dhea and got a BFP on her 4th cycle and took it up til test day with out any probs.  I personally don't see the point in taking it after EC as its for egg quality.  

So your sis has fertility issues too?  Does that make her easy to talk to about everything?


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Bloody tinternet went down!!!! 
Linz thats fantastic news hon!!! Am really pleased for you both  Keep us updated!(hope your toe is betta?)
Laura theres no point actually WORKING from home!!!  Glad you've had a good day!
Been to docs and WW since bloody tinternet went down! Got to have a blood test for coeliac disease as my Mum has just been diagnosed with it and have my ears syringed!! Only put on 1.5lb at WW so am pleased with that!
Hi to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

merse - that your first WW since xmas?  I'm craving chocolate and wine!  

Gab - was going to say good advice about writing to the GP re: bloods.  They called and I collected my form so thats great, never thought of that before!  Much easier than actually getting an appoint etc!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Yes first one!! I'm craving choc an wine too!! Its get easier though first week is the worst! xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Right sorry to love you and leave you but got to get ready going to a friends for dinner!! Shouldn't be late back so chat later if anyone still up??
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ill be here merse... have a lovely time.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be starting a new thread and locking this one within next few minutes so please save any messages before posting otherwise you may lose them !

Thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=124648.0

N x


----------

